# Seiko 5 gmt (ssk)



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

So the new gmt in the 5kx line is set to release in July. The case will not feature a screw down crown like the previous skx line but opted for the standard push pull crown featured in the late model 5kx series. This kills it for me. I don’t own any new 5kx models because of this reason, I do not care about water rating or diver certification, for me it’s the more secure feeling when the crown is locked down. Thoughts? Photo for reference








To be clear I am beyond excited about the movement and can see many great mod opportunities in the future.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Shame that you feel so strongly about the screwdown crown as it’s a lovely watch.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

If Seiko rates it a 100m WR, you are good to in my book for swimming at least, whatever the crown type.


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

Cyclops?
No, not really right?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks killer.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

sticky said:


> Shame that you feel so strongly about the screwdown crown as it’s a lovely watch.


Just my opinion. And I agree that it’s lovely, I’ve often gotten the feeling that it was a deliberate omission by seiko to mitigate in house competition with other divers it makes. Plus at the time of their initial release the skx could be had for less than msrp of the 5kx. I think that was a determining factor for me. Now don’t get me wrong, if the price of the 5kx continues to drop I’ll pick some up. And I will definitely have one of these gmts.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

composer said:


> If Seiko rates it a 100m WR, you are good to in my book for swimming at least, whatever the crown type.


I agree. It’s more about the feeling for me. I’ll never go 200m in the water but it’s good knowing the watch can.


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

My only downside with the 5kx line is the size...and in this case the cyclops


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

These are going to be everywhere in no time. 470 euros MSRP, will probably be easy to find under 400.


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

The hour markers inside are also 24h. Why? is it a 24h watch?
If you have those already at least have the bezel show the minutes.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Why does lack of screw down crown kill it for you? It does nothing to help water resistance, That's the gaskets job.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

feitelijk said:


> The hour markers inside are also 24h. Why? is it a 24h watch?
> If you have those already at least have the bezel show the minutes.


So you can indicate two time zones with the GMT hand. Lots of watches do this.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Syrupbadger said:


> I agree. It’s more about the feeling for me. I’ll never go 200m in the water but it’s good knowing the watch can.


I could see the argument for a dive watch, but this is a GMT.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I bet they are going to sell a boat load of these, and hopefully one of them to me!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I wonder how the bezel action is. Is it 24/48 click bidirectional like a GMT should be, or did they just recycle the 120-click unidirectional?


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Introducing - Seiko 5 Sports Style GMT SSK001K1 SSK003K1 SSK005K1


Meet the traveller's ready Seiko 5 Sports Style GMT, as it gains a GMT indication with the SSK001K1, SSK003K1 and SSK005K1.




monochrome-watches.com





some real life pictures here, I think the black one looks incredible. The article doesn't tell if it's a bi or unidirectionnal bezel tho.

This is the first time i get excited about an affordable Seiko watch in a long long time.


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> I wonder how the bezel action is


It won't be aligned


----------



## Harsh (Aug 20, 2011)

That particular style just wears too large for my taste - but I am looking forward to the proliferation of this movement in other case styles.


----------



## GeorgeGordon (Jan 15, 2019)

feitelijk said:


> Cyclops?
> No, not really right?


Seriously I absolutely hate that Seiko has started doing the cyclops. They look stupid.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

GMT with MSRP under $500, and Seiko 5's first ever with GMT function (I think?) — these will be pretty popular. Hope to get the Batman. Has the perfect amount of red.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

Syrupbadger said:


> So the new gmt in the 5kx line is set to release in July. The case will not feature a screw down crown like the previous skx line but opted for the standard push pull crown featured in the late model 5kx series. This kills it for me. I don’t own any new 5kx models because of this reason, I do not care about water rating or diver certification, for me it’s the more secure feeling when the crown is locked down. Thoughts? Photo for reference
> View attachment 16683352
> 
> To be clear I am beyond excited about the movement and can see many great mod opportunities in the future.


My oldest watch is a Citizen EcoDrive with 100m of water resistance and no screw down crown. I wore it daily for approximately 9 years and never had any issues with it. If it's a "diver", then I want a screw down crown. If not, I don't care one way or the other. I'll be buying at least 1 of these.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

feitelijk said:


> The hour markers inside are also 24h. Why? is it a 24h watch?
> If you have those already at least have the bezel show the minutes.


Isn’t it obvious? You can rotate the bezel and then you can use the gmt hand to tell time in 2 separate time zones.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Ryan1881 said:


> Why does lack of screw down crown kill it for you? It does nothing to help water resistance, That's the gaskets job.


It’s an added level of security and has little, if anything to do with water resistance for me. I like knowing it can’t be pulled out unless deliberately unscrewed and it provides a bit of reinforcement for the stem and crown as an assembly. Also it is a feature that existed on previous iterations and was then removed.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

MrDisco99 said:


> I could see the argument for a dive watch, but this is a GMT.


Seiko atlas and flightmaster chrono were not dive watches, both had screw down crowns. It’s worth noting that both carried a 200m wr.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Brackish said:


> My oldest watch is a Citizen EcoDrive with 100m of water resistance and no screw down crown. I wore it daily for approximately 9 years and never had any issues with it. If it's a "diver", then I want a screw down crown. If not, I don't care one way or the other. I'll be buying at least 1 of these.


I will too.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

I am probably going to pick up a black one. Since the 24 scale is on the chapter ring, I plan on modding it with a countdown bezel. It would be the perfect everyday/travel beater.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Mpower2002 said:


> I am probably going to pick up a black one. Since the 24 scale is on the chapter ring, I plan on modding it with a countdown bezel. It would be the perfect everyday/travel beater.


To be sure.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Mpower2002 said:


> I am probably going to pick up a black one. Since the 24 scale is on the chapter ring, I plan on modding it with a countdown bezel. It would be the perfect everyday/travel beater.


That's my exact plan. I'll probably wait until the inevitable fervor dies down though...


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

The lack of screw-down crown doesn’t bother me a bit.

The cyclops has given me pause, but I’ll wait for its release to make a call.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The cyclops kills it for me......

Otherwise a good looking watch.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

Sigh. One more for the wish list, and my collection is already too big. This forum is very bad for me.

I like this watch: as a traveler/pilot I have a fondness for GMT watches. Only thing I would change would be to somehow distinctly mark the 24 hr scale odd hours on the chapter ring or the dial itself perhaps with a small dot like on the bezel.

And, of course, I’d lose the cyclops.


----------



## MarcM2021 (Aug 15, 2021)

If it's that big a deal, sit tight a bit. Bet you Islander will come out with one with 200m WR and screw down crown.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

MarcM2021 said:


> If it's that big a deal, sit tight a bit. Bet you Islander will come out with one with 200m WR and screw down crown.


But since he’s making SKX homages, it will also likely have the day/date complication, which is maybe worse than the cyclops to me.

There’s no winning for a picky watch consumer…


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

MarcM2021 said:


> If it's that big a deal, sit tight a bit. Bet you Islander will come out with one with 200m WR and screw down crown.


Are you Marc from Long Island, lol. I’ll tell you what I’ve never owned an islander but have bought many parts from him and the quality and wisdom there is great.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

MikeBanzai said:


> But since he’s making SKX homages, it will also likely have the day/date complication, which is maybe worse than the cyclops to me.
> 
> There’s no winning for a picky watch consumer…


You don’t like the date complication? I get it, most folks know what day it is. I like the Sumatra on watches that it fits like the monsters etc.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Syrupbadger said:


> You don’t like the date complication? I get it, most folks know what day it is. I like the Sumatra on watches that it fits like the monsters etc.


Sumatra= symmetry lol


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Syrupbadger said:


> Just my opinion. And I agree that it’s lovely, I’ve often gotten the feeling that it was a deliberate omission by seiko to mitigate in house competition with other divers it makes. Plus at the time of their initial release the skx could be had for less than msrp of the 5kx. I think that was a determining factor for me. Now don’t get me wrong, if the price of the 5kx continues to drop I’ll pick some up. And I will definitely have one of these gmts.


Well the MSRP hasn't changed that much, the discounted prices were offered by retailers and not Seiko themselves but something has definitely changed, maybe they're controlling how low the retailers can go.
I bought a 5KX the same year they were released (2019) but waited for a black Friday discount from Macy's and got it for less than $200 which is pretty much in line with the SKX prices of old.

Here's a good read from Seiko about the 5KX:
Vol.16 “Show Your Style.” The New Seiko 5 Sports | by Seiko watch design


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like a classic in the making.

Would like to see them offer it without the bezel as well for a cleaner look


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Seems like a pretty cool idea that would make me feel better about the case not having a screwdown crown and 200m WR. With a GMT it now makes a pretty good case for a vacation or travel watch all things considered. 

My first reaction though, and this never usually bothers me, is just how many wildly different typefaces can you stuff into one vertical slice of the dial. These aren't just diifferent fonts, but like 4 distinctly different design directions. It's absurd looking.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

feitelijk said:


> The hour markers inside are also 24h. Why? is it a 24h watch?
> If you have those already at least have the bezel show the minutes.


The inner 24hr marker is static, the presumably rotating bezel gives you the ability to track a 3rd timezone.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't like the cyclop either but it's pretty easy to pop it off I guess


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Good watch on a popular platform. 
Don't need a screw-down with crown guards. 
Meh on the magnifier. Easy enough to remove. 
Actually quite a big deal for Seiko to be adding complication to their seiko5 line. Interesting shift in direction. 

Also, "not-a-true-GMT" whineboys haven't found this thread yet, I see.


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

longtimelurker said:


> Good watch on a popular platform.
> Don't need a screw-down with crown guards.
> Meh on the magnifier. Easy enough to remove.
> Actually quite a big deal for Seiko to be adding complication to their seiko5 line. Interesting shift in direction.
> ...


I will go one further. I dont need 'true' or 'office'. Im happy with a slaved hand that goes around the dail once per day. If I need to track another time zone I can move the bezel. If I dont then the hand tells me the local 24 hour time.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice but i just don't dig the cyclops. sorry...


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

Glad to see a GMT movement in the affordable lineup.
I look forward to seeing them in different cases. I love my SKX watches but dont need the cases in every new '5' that comes out


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

feitelijk said:


> The hour markers inside are also 24h. Why? is it a 24h watch?
> If you have those already at least have the bezel show the minutes.


Is it a 24hr watch? Why yes it is. That little arrow hand rotates once every 24 hr. You need a scale to be able to read it quickly.


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

These look great! Can't wait to try them on in person. A surprising move from seiko for the 5KX line for sure.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Kev161 said:


> Well the MSRP hasn't changed that much, the discounted prices were offered by retailers and not Seiko themselves but something has definitely changed, maybe they're controlling how low the retailers can go.
> I bought a 5KX the same year they were released (2019) but waited for a black Friday discount from Macy's and got it for less than $200 which is pretty much in line with the SKX prices of old.
> 
> Here's a good read from Seiko about the 5KX:
> Vol.16 “Show Your Style.” The New Seiko 5 Sports | by Seiko watch design


I read the article, and it’s an insightful look into the design of the 5kx. It’s nice to see the origin of the designs. I don’t think that a screw crown compromises any of that and I guess I just don’t see the point of not having it. I know, I know it’s a detail but I miss it and prefer it. I’m not saying I’ll never buy a 5kx but I won’t spend 200 for one.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

longtimelurker said:


> Good watch on a popular platform.
> Don't need a screw-down with crown guards.
> Meh on the magnifier. Easy enough to remove.
> Actually quite a big deal for Seiko to be adding complication to their seiko5 line. Interesting shift in direction.


All great points. The vast majority of 5s never had screw down crowns. It's irrelevant that this watch happens to have a vaguely SKX shape. It's a Seiko 5.


> Also, "not-a-true-GMT" whineboys haven't found this thread yet, I see.


I think I've blocked most of them now. They can buy a dozen Casio Royales, place them all in a circle, and sit in the middle so they can spaff over them as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

longtimelurker said:


> Good watch on a popular platform.
> Don't need a screw-down with crown guards.
> Meh on the magnifier. Easy enough to remove.
> Actually quite a big deal for Seiko to be adding complication to their seiko5 line. Interesting shift in direction.
> ...


Lol at least there’s a watch for all the gmt bezel guys now


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> All great points. The vast majority of 5s never had screw down crowns. It's irrelevant that this watch happens to have a vaguely SKX shape. It's a Seiko 5.
> 
> I think I've blocked most of them now. They can buy a dozen Casio Royales, place them all in a circle, and sit in the middle so they can spaff over them as far as I'm concerned.


I never looked at these as the SKX replacement (I think there's plenty in the Prospex range for that) If anything the 5KX are more of an SNZH replacement.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

We all probably realize this, but these are probably going to sell well.

Affordable auto GMT, looseley based on an extremely popular affordable sports watch, and I bet a lot of mod parts will work making this even more popular.

Bravo Seiko, and good work not putting a power reserve or some nonsense on the dial.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Bob1035 said:


> We all probably realize this, but these are probably going to sell well.
> 
> Affordable auto GMT, looseley based on an extremely popular affordable sports watch, and I bet a lot of mod parts will work making this even more popular.
> 
> Bravo Seiko, and good work not putting a power reserve or some nonsense on the dial.


They did add a cyclops tho🤷‍♂️


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Kev161 said:


> I never looked at these as the SKX replacement (I think there's plenty in the Prospex range for that) If anything the 5KX are more of an SNZH replacement.


Ah yes the snz. A classic.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I almost like the idea: an affordable GMT auto from Seiko. But I’m not a fan of the date magnifier and SKX007 size. I tried the new 5KX diver and immediately returned it. Also, the diver-turned-GMT cookie cutter plan is getting old. I don’t hate this release; I’m just not excited.


----------



## MarkinKC (Dec 10, 2017)

Syrupbadger said:


> So the new gmt in the 5kx line is set to release in July. The case will not feature a screw down crown like the previous skx line but opted for the standard push pull crown featured in the late model 5kx series. This kills it for me. I don’t own any new 5kx models because of this reason, I do not care about water rating or diver certification, for me it’s the more secure feeling when the crown is locked down. Thoughts? Photo for reference
> View attachment 16683352
> 
> To be clear I am beyond excited about the movement and can see many great mod opportunities in the future.


They look great. The mesh bracelet one looks like the perfect dive watch (except way to big for me). The 4R36 movement (in the non-GMT models, anyway) is, according to caliber corner, 
"an upgrade from the popular 7S36 movement as it offers the user the desirable hacking and hand-winding functionality." So it has all the erratic performance of a 7S26 Seiko 5. I had more than 10 7S26's and one NH35, and my two cheap Miyota movements are waaaaay more consistent than ANY of the Seiko movements I've ever owned. With a Seiko, I was lucky to have only 5 seconds of variation per day. My Miyotas are consistently better than 2spd (although I lay them down in different positions at night). I'll never own another Seiko.


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

feitelijk said:


> The hour markers inside are also 24h. Why? is it a 24h watch?
> If you have those already at least have the bezel show the minutes.


The red hour hand shows 24 hours on the inside and points to a third time zone of choice on the 24-hour rotatable bezel. The bezel does not show the minutes because it is a travel watch that is also waterproof, and not a diving watch.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

I’ve had an eye on the Seiko Presage GMT, at almost 3x the price of this Seiko 5, and I think the Seiko 5 might be the winner.

Sure, the Presage has far better finishing, but unlike the Presage, the 5 has a rotating GMT bezel, giving it far greater functionality, and it also doesn’t have a power reserve indicator like the Presage has mucking up the dial.


----------



## Citrus Baba (10 mo ago)

Same!


SkxRobbie said:


> Glad to see a GMT movement in the affordable lineup.
> I look forward to seeing them in different cases. I love my SKX watches but dont need the cases in every new '5' that comes out


Same! I would love to see some analog GMT offerings around 40mm and/or 38 mm cases in this price range.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

feitelijk said:


> The hour markers inside are also 24h. Why? is it a 24h watch?
> If you have those already at least have the bezel show the minutes.


_EDIT: I hate being the guy that answers a question that was answered earlier in the thread. _

This allows you to track three times zones. Not sure how many people might want or need this feature but that’s its purpose. Standard handset for first or local time zone, rotate external bezel and use GMT hand for second time zone, use internal 24-hour time scale and GMT hand for third.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

MarkinKC said:


> They look great. The mesh bracelet one looks like the perfect dive watch (except way to big for me). The 4R36 movement (in the non-GMT models, anyway) is, according to caliber corner,
> "an upgrade from the popular 7S36 movement as it offers the user the desirable hacking and hand-winding functionality." So it has all the erratic performance of a 7S26 Seiko 5. I had more than 10 7S26's and one NH35, and my two cheap Miyota movements are waaaaay more consistent than ANY of the Seiko movements I've ever owned. With a Seiko, I was lucky to have only 5 seconds of variation per day. My Miyotas are consistently better than 2spd (although I lay them down in different positions at night). I'll never own another Seiko.


They're not precise timekeepers, but at these price points they don't have to be. Most can be dialed in well enough so that their rate variations (fast and slow positions) offset, and they're reliable, cheap to replace, and can go years (even decades) without service. I hate that Seiko sticks these movements in watches north of $500, but in the budget range it I think they're still a decent value, if not quite up to the Miyota 9 series level of performance.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

MarkinKC said:


> ... With a Seiko, I was lucky to have only 5 seconds of variation per day. My Miyotas are consistently better than 2spd (although I lay them down in different positions at night). I'll never own another Seiko.


Just out of interest when did you decide enough was enough?


----------



## abduksion (Sep 3, 2014)

MrDisco99 said:


> I wonder how the bezel action is. Is it 24/48 click bidirectional like a GMT should be, or did they just recycle the 120-click unidirectional?


Good Question🤔 My BD is next month been eyeing the orange but Id take any color.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> This allows you to track three times zones. Not sure how many people might want or need this feature but that’s its purpose. Standard handset for first or local time zone, rotate external bezel and use GMT hand for second time zone, use internal 24-hour time scale and GMT hand for third.


Perfect example, flying from Boston to Las Vegas with a layover in Dallas. Eastern, Central, and Pacific timezones all in the same day.

Set The watch to Pacific time, jump the GMT hand to reference home (Eastern) time, then rotate the bezel for the layover in Dallas to track Central time with the GMT hand.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

MrDisco99 said:


> I wonder how the bezel action is. Is it 24/48 click bidirectional like a GMT should be, or did they just recycle the 120-click unidirectional?


Not sure, but With bezel alignment like that, it's definitely a seiko if it isnt 120 click


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

I like this watch. Have no problem with a non-screw down crown. Not a cyclops fan. Wouldn't mind a quartz or solar version though. Too many autos in my collection for me to wear them all enough.


----------



## that guy (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone know if it is the same 5kx case and bezel?


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

For that price I would rather buy a Glycine gmt with zero alignment issues. The black is nice though.


----------



## lovetheocean (Nov 18, 2021)

Syrupbadger said:


> So the new gmt in the 5kx line is set to release in July. The case will not feature a screw down crown like the previous skx line but opted for the standard push pull crown featured in the late model 5kx series. This kills it for me. I don’t own any new 5kx models because of this reason, I do not care about water rating or diver certification, for me it’s the more secure feeling when the crown is locked down. Thoughts? Photo for reference
> View attachment 16683352
> 
> To be clear I am beyond excited about the movement and can see many great mod opportunities in the future.


I have love SEIKO'S but I'm a little confused about the dial. 

A few days ago I was communicating with SEIKO AD in New Zealand about shipping a SEIKO made for the Australian market over to me. SEIKO does not allow dealers in Australia ship any of their watches to the US. Believe me, I contacted at least 6 Australian dealers and they all said the same thing. I won't go into details like the reference number that I was trying to get, but he said the following:


> > "Movement Malaysia
> > Cased In China
> > as are all Seiko 5 Watches"


Isn't the watch in the pictured a series 5 watch? Yet the dial states "Made in Japan"
Is that crooked S a SEIKO made in Malaysia?


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

wow, did somebody say vacation watch?

Like this one a lot. Even though all the Seiko 5's always look great in pictures and cheap in the window

What is a realistic price after the initial hype? 470 seems quite high


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I would too, except that the rest of the world subsidises Glycines for the American market (everywhere else, they cost at least double). 


Mikeman said:


> For that price I would rather buy a Glycine gmt with zero alignment issues. The black is nice though.


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope this has the true GMT movement, it looks quite nice, i like the non-locking crown, makes everyday wearing easy, easy to adjust and wind, 100m is more than enough. price could be a bit on the high side.


----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

I’m really digging this. I’ve been looking for a GMT and been wanting another Seiko since I gave my son my SKX007. I don’t mind the non locking crown, my Hamilton doesn’t have a locking crown and it doesn’t bother me and the cyclops doesn’t look bad imo. I’d like to see some more real world pics.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Raymond9010 said:


> I hope this has the true GMT movement, it looks quite nice, i like the non-locking crown, makes everyday wearing easy, easy to adjust and wind, 100m is more than enough. price could be a bit on the high side.


Discussed at length already, here and in all the reviews. The 24h hand has the quickest clutch, not the 12h hand. Seiko needs to maintain product differentiation, so this isn't the same 6R-based movement as you'll find in the Sharp Edge GMT.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

The crown at 4:00 kills it for me. That's a bigger sin than a lack of a screw-down crown.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Syrupbadger said:


> It’s an added level of security and has little, if anything to do with water resistance for me. I like knowing it can’t be pulled out unless deliberately unscrewed and it provides a bit of reinforcement for the stem and crown as an assembly. Also it is a feature that existed on previous iterations and was then removed.


You have my understanding and support for how you feel.
I once had a crown get snagged by a thread inside my pants pocket, and it got pulled out.

But since it happens so rarely, and I don't dive, I am not too hung up about it, if the watch is visually appealing.
(We do forgive a lot to have beauty, don't we) 
But I totally see where you're coming from.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

What I have read here as the two most common complaints are the push-pull crown and the cyclops, both of which should be easily rectified if that is your wish. Namockies, Yobockies, CrystalTimes, SeikoMods and I am sure there are others. Would you like your screw crown to be signed? signed and color filled? signed and lume filled? Bezel insert? Sure. Coin edge bezel? Why not. If it has a 120 click or 60 click, simply omit the spring, the bezel gasket should provide plenty of friction for a GMT. Now all of the modders have a GMT base to work with, how cool is that. I plan to wait till it settles down to a street price vs msrp, no scalpers, flippers or grey market "dealers" for me this time. As for one user who posted they cannot wear a watch that has more than single digit spd ????? You may want to re-read what you wrote.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

VincentG said:


> What I have read here as the two most common complaints are the push-pull crown and the cyclops, both of which should be easily rectified if that is your wish. Namockies, Yobockies, CrystalTimes, SeikoMods and I am sure there are others. Would you like your screw crown to be signed? signed and color filled? signed and lume filled? Bezel insert? Sure. Coin edge bezel? Why not. If it has a 120 click or 60 click, simply omit the spring, the bezel gasket should provide plenty of friction for a GMT. Now all of the modders have a GMT base to work with, how cool is that. I plan to wait till it settles down to a street price vs msrp, no scalpers, flippers or grey market "dealers" for me this time. As for one user who posted they cannot wear a watch that has more than single digit spd ????? You may want to re-read what you wrote.


You seem to know your stuff. What would typically be street price after a few months?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Syrupbadger said:


> So the new gmt in the 5kx line is set to release in July. The case will not feature a screw down crown like the previous skx line but opted for the standard push pull crown featured in the late model 5kx series. This kills it for me. I don’t own any new 5kx models because of this reason…
> 
> To be clear I am beyond excited about the movement and can see many great mod opportunities in the future.


Because it’s a Seiko 5 which are supposed to be cheap. Reduces the chances of threading the crown if you don’t have a screw in crown. Winding it is a breeze. I’ve owned 3 of the 5KX models just because of the lack of screw down crowns. But as you’re “beyond excited” for mods, you could supplant the watch into a different case with a screw down crown.



feitelijk said:


> The hour markers inside are also 24h. Why? is it a 24h watch?
> If you have those already at least have the bezel show the minutes.


Because it’s a GMT watch.



MrDisco99 said:


> I wonder how the bezel action is. Is it 24/48 click bidirectional like a GMT should be, or did they just recycle the 120-click unidirectional?


Finally a question that the reviews didn’t mention. I hope 48 click but bets are on declicked bezel like the land Tortoise.



that guy said:


> Anyone know if it is the same 5kx case and bezel?


Case likely.
Bezel unknown.
Bezel Insert likely.



ugawino said:


> The crown at 4:00 kills it for me. That's a bigger sin than a lack of a screw-down crown.


That’s one of the Seiko 5 attributes. FWIW some of us prefer a 4 o clock crown.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VincentG said:


> What I have read here as the two most common complaints are the push-pull crown and the cyclops, both of which should be easily rectified if that is your wish. Namockies, Yobockies, CrystalTimes, SeikoMods and I am sure there are others. Would you like your screw crown to be signed? signed and color filled? signed and lume filled? Bezel insert? Sure. Coin edge bezel? Why not. If it has a 120 click or 60 click, simply omit the spring, the bezel gasket should provide plenty of friction for a GMT. Now all of the modders have a GMT base to work with, how cool is that. I plan to wait till it settles down to a street price vs msrp, no scalpers, flippers or grey market "dealers" for me this time. As for one user who posted they cannot wear a watch that has more than single digit spd ????? You may want to re-read what you wrote.


Hm, yes. I've noticed that if you try to audit all the "this is unacceptable" and "I won't wear it if X" type posts, you run Seiko out of business in a matter of seconds trying to please everyone. Quite a few posters need to realise that not everything everyone makes is personally for them, and that the reason they have not been personally consulted by Seiko Global about every aspect of product design or specification is that the world does not revolve around them.

This watch will be hoovered up by the scum-dwellers and leeched out for 2x. Recession? _Pah_.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Sonar said:


> You seem to know your stuff. What would typically be street price after a few months?


I think they will be sub $400 once the crazy people are done, 20% off msrp is not unusual.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> Hm, yes. I've noticed that if you try to audit all the "this is unacceptable" and "I won't wear it if X" type posts, you run Seiko out of business in a matter of seconds trying to please everyone. Quite a few posters need to realise that not everything everyone makes is personally for them, and that the reason they have not been personally consulted by Seiko Global about every aspect of product design or specification is that the world does not revolve around them.
> 
> This watch will be hoovered up by the scum-dwellers and leeched out for 2x. Recession? _Pah_.


Me personally I have never been bothered by the Prospex "X" on a dial, but I will say imo this SSC813 is the best use of it  I quite like the new 5 sport logo, I think they did an outstanding job with it's redesign.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Yes a lot is forgiven for beauty


Saswatch said:


> Because it’s a Seiko 5 which are supposed to be cheap. Reduces the chances of threading the crown if you don’t have a screw in crown. Winding it is a breeze. I’ve owned 3 of the 5KX models just because of the lack of screw down crowns. But as you’re “beyond excited” for mods, you could supplant the watch into a different case with a screw down crown.
> 
> 
> Because it’s a GMT watch.
> ...


Some seiko 5s came with screw down crowns like the seiko atlas for instance. While making handwinding a “breeze”, I don’t feel the few turns of the crown complicates this action to the point of instituting a design change that takes a feature away rather than adds one. As far as supplanting that movement and dial into a case, I’ve been doing it for years…in a standard skx cases. The part I’m beyond excited is the movement alone. Whatever argument you make for the thread less crown, it cannot be ignored that the real reason seiko didn’t do it is because they don’t want you to purchase an iso diver that boasts the same certification as the prospex line.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Syrupbadger said:


> Whatever argument you make for the thread less crown, it cannot be ignored that the real reason seiko didn’t do it is because they don’t want you to purchase an iso diver that boasts the same certification as the prospex line.


Unlike you, I don’t work for Seiko or have any insider knowledge to confirm what the “real reasons” are.

My take as a customer and someone who has dabbled in modding (hands/bezel/dial/case/crown) is it’s a cost cutting move on the manufacturing level with an added bonus of not having to deal with crossthreaded crowns. There are plenty of posts in WUS about this kind of accident across all brands. Usually with newer members who aren’t aware that they shouldn’t force screw in the crown or screw in all the way.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Saswatch said:


> Unlike you, I don’t work for Seiko or have any insider knowledge to confirm what the “real reasons” are.
> 
> My take as a customer and someone who has dabbled in modding (hands/bezel/dial/case/crown) is it’s a cost cutting move on the manufacturing level with an added bonus of not having to deal with crossthreaded crowns. There are plenty of posts in WUS about this kind of accident across all brands. Usually with newer members who aren’t aware that they shouldn’t force screw in the crown or screw in all the way.


I don’t work for seiko, nor do I have insider knowledge as to their motivation. It is speculation on my part. I can appreciate where you are coming from and although I’m a new member here, I’ve been building watches for years. I have to be honest and say that I’ve not looked at it from a user friendly alteration perspective.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VincentG said:


> I think they will be sub $400 once the crazy people are done, 20% off msrp is not unusual.


This has been pumped bone-dry by Hodinkee, ABTW and all the other forums, breathlessly hyping it as the Only. Travel. Watch. Mankind. Will. Ever. Need. Again. 

_For as long as the world shall live._

Punctuated by those clichéd, patronising hand-claps. Where are they... oh yes There.👏 They.👏 Are.👏


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Syrupbadger said:


> Some seiko 5s came with screw down crowns like the seiko atlas for instance.


watchsleuth.com has a pretty comprehensive database of Seiko 5 references up to around 2018 or so... as much as I wish they'd kept it current, I am grateful that site exists and hope it doesn't die anytime soon.

Of the 2,613 Seiko 5 references in their database, only 30 of them had screw down crowns.

Screw down crowns have always been a rare exception for the Seiko 5 Sports series. The new 5KX models are just following that precedent since their introduction 2 years ago. Don't expect them to deviate from that.



Syrupbadger said:


> the real reason seiko didn’t do it is because they don’t want you to purchase an iso diver that boasts the same certification as the prospex line.


As mentioned above, this new watch is not a dive watch. Even if it had a screw down crown, the GMT bezel would disqualify it from being an ISO diver.

Seiko has indeed drawn a hard line... if you want an ISO diver, you're not going to find it in the Seiko 5 series. Again, referring to history on watchsleuth.com, only 9 Seiko 5 references had "Diver's" on the dial marking it as ISO compliant, and the Atlas wasn't one of them.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Syrupbadger said:


> I don’t work for seiko, nor do I have insider knowledge as to their motivation. It is speculation on my part. I can appreciate where you are coming from and although I’m a new member here, I’ve been building watches for years. I have to be honest and say that I’ve not looked at it from a user friendly alteration perspective.





MrDisco99 said:


> watchsleuth.com has a pretty comprehensive database of Seiko 5 references up to around 2018 or so... as much as I wish they'd kept it current, I am grateful that site exists and hope it doesn't die anytime soon.
> 
> Of the 2,613 Seiko 5 references in their database, only 30 of them had screw down crowns.
> 
> ...





MrDisco99 said:


> watchsleuth.com has a pretty comprehensive database of Seiko 5 references up to around 2018 or so... as much as I wish they'd kept it current, I am grateful that site exists and hope it doesn't die anytime soon.
> 
> Of the 2,613 Seiko 5 references in their database, only 30 of them had screw down crowns.
> 
> ...





MrDisco99 said:


> watchsleuth.com has a pretty comprehensive database of Seiko 5 references up to around 2018 or so... as much as I wish they'd kept it current, I am grateful that site exists and hope it doesn't die anytime soon.
> 
> Of the 2,613 Seiko 5 references in their database, only 30 of them had screw down crowns.
> 
> ...


I love watch-sleuth( and caliber corner ). Kudos on the research. I would add that to get a higher resolution picture, one might ask what seiko watches are manufactured with screw crowns that are not diver’s rated. I think you’ll find that everything from chronographs (flightmaster) to land nav watches ( alpinist) possess them. The atlas would fall into the latter category. Do I own watches that don’t have a screw crown? Yes. Will I buy one of these watches, even though I’d prefer a screw crown? Yes. I’ll reiterate, I do not fancy a screw crown because I believe it enhances water resistance. I prefer a screw crown because in my estimation, it is a more rigid system and provides stability for the crown/stem assembly. The sad part for me is that this very case, which accepts many, if not all skx parts, has been downgraded in my eyes.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm pretty down with these, but will not be hovering over the [buy] button on day of release.

SKX is a beloved design, and these pick it up, but it just wears a tad large and bulky for me.
Not a huge fan of cyclops, but found out that I really don't mind one.
No screw down crown? Don't care.
I like bracelets, and it's annoying that the black model comes on strap instead of bracelet.
I once had a 8f56 based Seiko GMT with a 72 click bezel. I mean, WTF? Probably these will be no-click, bi-directional like the Tortoise.

What they got overwhelmingly right is integration of the GMT design. GMT hand all the way out to the minute track with a 24h scale on the chapter ring, and a 24h bezel. Too often, others get this wrong.

Because I'm not a fan of SKX, the one let down for me is that the 24hr scale is not printed on the dial. Meaning, I cant just swap the whole deal into a case which suits me better and have a 24h scale for reference. Hopefully aftermarket will step in with dials and chapter rings to make this work... also, that the chapter ring is compatible with SKX mod standards.

Speaking of, Docvail of NTH fame mentioned possibly launching a Devil Ray GMT with this movement. Which leads me to believe that at some point, NH34s will be available to modders... I wonder what the hole diameter of the GMT hand is...?

Have to say, between these and the 6105-8000 design-copy new release, Seiko is really exceeding expectations this year.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Syrupbadger said:


> So the new gmt in the 5kx line is set to release in July. The case will not feature a screw down crown like the previous skx line but opted for the standard push pull crown featured in the late model 5kx series. This kills it for me. I don’t own any new 5kx models because of this reason, I do not care about water rating or diver certification, for me it’s the more secure feeling when the crown is locked down. Thoughts? Photo for reference
> View attachment 16683352
> 
> To be clear I am beyond excited about the movement and can see many great mod opportunities in the future.



It is not a divers watch so there is no need for a screw down crown. A watch can only be water resistant if it has a screw down crown is a myth that Rolex invented. The sole reason for a screw down crown is to keep the crown from being accidently being pulled out into set mode when under water. It is the seals in the crown and on the stem that provide the water resistance. If you were to remove the seals from the crown and stem and then screwed the crown back down and put it in water, the watch would be filled with water really quick.

Seiko and Citizen and others have been offering 100m and 200m watches with out screw down crowns for years in watches like the Citizen skyhawk and Seiko Astron to name a couple and have been fine.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

journeyforce said:


> It is not a divers watch so there is no need for a screw down crown. A watch can only be water resistant if it has a screw down crown is a myth that Rolex invented. The sole reason for a screw down crown is to keep the crown from being accidently being pulled out into set mode when under water. It is the seals in the crown and on the stem that provide the water resistance. If you were to remove the seals from the crown and stem and then screwed the crown back down and put it in water, the watch would be filled with water really quick.
> 
> Seiko and Citizen and others have been offering 100m and 200m watches with out screw down crowns for years in watches like the Citizen skyhawk and Seiko Astron to name a couple and have been fine.


I agree with most of what you said. In my estimation, a screw crown has other benefits than to stay put during underwater activities. Some anchor the crown to the case if it’s bigger to help protect from snapping the stem when lateral force is applied, this can happen both above and below the waves.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

journeyforce said:


> It is not a divers watch so there is no need for a screw down crown. A watch can only be water resistant if it has a screw down crown is a myth that Rolex invented. The sole reason for a screw down crown is to keep the crown from being accidently being pulled out into set mode when under water. It is the seals in the crown and on the stem that provide the water resistance. If you were to remove the seals from the crown and stem and then screwed the crown back down and put it in water, the watch would be filled with water really quick.
> 
> Seiko and Citizen and others have been offering 100m and 200m watches with out screw down crowns for years in watches like the Citizen skyhawk and Seiko Astron to name a couple and have been fine.


On


journeyforce said:


> It is not a divers watch so there is no need for a screw down crown. A watch can only be water resistant if it has a screw down crown is a myth that Rolex invented. The sole reason for a screw down crown is to keep the crown from being accidently being pulled out into set mode when under water. It is the seals in the crown and on the stem that provide the water resistance. If you were to remove the seals from the crown and stem and then screwed the crown back down and put it in water, the watch would be filled with water really quick.
> 
> Seiko and Citizen and others have been offering 100m and 200m watches with out screw down crowns for years in watches like the Citizen skyhawk and Seiko Astron to name a couple and have been fine.


i don’t know that Rolex invented this system, but merely owned rights to it. Screw crown and caps can be found on pocket watches dating before Rolex oyster cases, or so I’ve heard


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Syrupbadger said:


> It’s an added level of security and has little, if anything to do with water resistance for me. I like knowing it can’t be pulled out unless deliberately unscrewed and it provides a bit of reinforcement for the stem and crown as an assembly. Also it is a feature that existed on previous iterations and was then removed.


Don`t buy it.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

6L35 said:


> Don`t buy it.


Don’t tell me what to do


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I cannot wait to buy an SSK003, but I will wait patiently for the hubub to if not die to slow anyway. The bargain hunter part of me wishes I would have waited to purchase my SSC813 Panda, but I am enjoying the watch tremendously now for several months, in the long term the extra $50 over msrp or $150-200 over eventual street will be moot for me at least. I neither flip nor sell, well almost, if I become convinced that other people want one of my watches way more than I do, I sometimes sell.


----------



## JNottoli (11 mo ago)

I personally wouldn't care about a screw-down crown if water is not an issue for you.

It has a reason to be (keeping water out), but is more inconvenient, IMO.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Have to agree about not wanting/needing a screw down crown. I wish more watches with bezels did NOT have a screw down crown. 

Really looking forward to this model. Not sure if I will pick one up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradreiter (Jan 25, 2021)

Harsh said:


> That particular style just wears too large for my taste - but I am looking forward to the proliferation of this movement in other case styles.


DressKX with a GMT???? 😍


----------



## andye36 (8 mo ago)

Ryan1881 said:


> Why does lack of screw down crown kill it for you? It does nothing to help water resistance, That's the gaskets job.


I agree 100%. A screw down crown just keeps the crown secure when you are banging into stuff... like when you are diving. A mechanical watch with 100m of water resistance (with a non-screw down crown) is my preference. Nothing more. Nothing less. When I'm in the water, I'm wearing my G-shock anyway.


----------



## lifestyleita (Apr 7, 2017)

Syrupbadger said:


> I agree. It’s more about the feeling for me. I’ll never go 200m in the water but it’s good knowing the watch can.


Exactly, also because someone would feel safe swimming in the pool with a WR watch up to 50mt? ...really? 
And with a WR 100mt that you have been using for more than a year? 
A solution may be to have the gaskets overhauled or a leak test before the summer ;-)


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I'll be getting one and modding it to this:









So many posters with so many problems. Relax guys. It's a Seiko 5. The world is NOT ending cos of this watch


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

andye36 said:


> I agree 100%. A screw down crown just keeps the crown secure when you are banging into stuff... like when you are diving. A mechanical watch with 100m of water resistance (with a non-screw down crown) is my preference. Nothing more. Nothing less. When I'm in the water, I'm wearing my G-shock anyway.


This has been my argument all along. I’m clumsy so I bang into stuff on dry land too.


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

I definatly do not need a screw down crown on a watch.
But If I am buying a watch in an SKX Case I want it to be an SKX 200 meter diver with a screw down crown.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

N


One-Seventy said:


> I would too, except that the rest of the world subsidises Glycines for the American market (everywhere else, they cost at least double).


Never thought of it that way, but it seems to be the case. I wonder why? The watches are such a great deal here in the USA, they truly are worth more than they go for here.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

One-Seventy said:


> I would too, except that the rest of the world subsidises Glycines for the American market (everywhere else, they cost at least double).


Explain.


----------



## Calypso2 (Sep 23, 2017)

Raymond9010 said:


> I hope this has the true GMT movement, it looks quite nice, i like the non-locking crown, makes everyday wearing easy, easy to adjust and wind, 100m is more than enough. price could be a bit on the high side.


"true GMT movement"? From this, I suppose the first Rolex GMTs were not considered "true". Different ways of displaying a second time zone, should not imply only one of them is "true".


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

Calypso2 said:


> "true GMT movement"? From this, I suppose the first Rolex GMTs were not considered "true". Different ways of displaying a second time zone, should not imply only one of them is "true".


It's one of "those" arguments. If a watch is adjusted one way or the other you cope with it or buy a different watch. All this fuss over a true or not GMT when I'm sure 95% of the watches out there are NOT GMT at all and you have to just adjust them through ever time zone anyway. It's a silly argument. Sure, I get that one is more convenient but just deal with it as you go. It's not that difficult.


----------



## lovetheocean (Nov 18, 2021)

So, what's going on here?
1st pic clearly shows "Made in Japan"
2nd pic - not sure. Is this a SEIKO cased in China, movement from Malaysia?


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

first pic is a commercial rendering, second pic is a live pic from the first batch of watches meant to be reviewed.

As usual, I suppose there will be an international reference number and a "Japan made" ref number.


----------



## JDM_enthusiast (Dec 30, 2021)

Jake31 said:


> As usual, I suppose there will be an international reference number and a "Japan made" ref number.


The JDM model with “Made in Japan” on the dial is SBSC003. The rest-of-world model without that text is SSK003K1.

Interestingly enough, the orange-dial model is listed by its rest-of-world catalogue number and lacks the “Made in Japan” verbiage, even on the Japanese website. Seems like it’s being treated as a “reverse import” and isn’t officially available as a JDM model.


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

Does any one know if it is a true GMT or the office one?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

lifestyleita said:


> Exactly, also because someone would feel safe swimming in the pool with a WR watch up to 50mt?


Yes. And even with a 30m.



lifestyleita said:


> ...really?


Yeah, sure!



lifestyleita said:


> And with a WR 100mt that you have been using for more than a year?


Well, what can I tell you... I've already been doing that for decades.



lifestyleita said:


> A solution may be to have the gaskets overhauled or a leak test before the summer ;-)


If that's what makes you comfortable, sure, go ahead.

Another solution is just using it, just as most people do.


----------



## Tybalt (Dec 8, 2018)

Where would I go to get an on-the-fly, tool-less micro-adjustable bracelet for this watch?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

peter0 said:


> Does any one know if it is a true GMT or the office one?


It’s a Seiko 5 and costs $500. Caller.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Tybalt said:


> Where would I go to get an on-the-fly, tool-less micro-adjustable bracelet for this watch?


Simply buy a Ti MM buckle "K0AS11WD06G" and add it to the bracelet


----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

GeorgeGordon said:


> Seriously I absolutely hate that Seiko has started doing the cyclops. They look stupid.


Yes! I hate a cyclops.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

any info on the movement? Is it just a NH35 with a GMT module added?

Lots of modding potential


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

Raymond9010 said:


> I hope this has the true GMT movement, it looks quite nice, i like the non-locking crown, makes everyday wearing easy, easy to adjust and wind, 100m is more than enough. price could be a bit on the high side.


Did we really make it to page 4 before the “true GMT” stuff started? Not bad.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Does anyone know how's the bezel action? (uni, bi, number of clicks?...)


----------



## ABS1 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have this same feeling about my SARB035, and have had cause to rethink ever taking it near water because of lack of screw down crown. It's good to 100m but half the time I reach into my pocket the crown catches on my pants and the crown pulls out to either day/date or time setting position. I trust gaskets 100% to do what they're supposed to do but if the OP's 5KX watch in questions has this same "feature" I would be worried. Then it's really just a dive fashion watch. Nothing wrong with that but set expectations.


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

My biggest problem is that I can't decide which one to buy! I also wish that they did not have the cyclops, but then again my Glycine Airman also has a cyclops. The patent on that expired decades ago so many watch companies put a cyclops in their watches to the point where it's no longer a Rolex thing. The cyclops on my Glycine Airman actually helps a lot. Would it be preferable if they just made the numbers on the date wheel bigger, and they didn't have a cyclops? Absolutely. As others have said, above, this watch is meant to be a GMT watch, not a dive watch, so we should be thankful that they have not executed that horrible mishmash that Omega did with their Seamaster series GMT watches that try to be both and accomplish neither. I swam in various bodies of salt water around the world wearing a Rolex GMT Master One that was only 100 m rated and it was never an issue. Modern watches of the last 20 years or so do a pretty good job of keeping water resistance by having multiple gaskets, without a screw down crown.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

SkxRobbie said:


> I definatly do not need a screw down crown on a watch.
> But If I am buying a watch in an SKX Case I want it to be an SKX 200 meter diver with a screw down crown.


Just the screw crown that came on the original watch is fine, you know before they decided to cut cost or make it easier for those who find screw crowns to be too difficult.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

ABS1 said:


> I have this same feeling about my SARB035, and have had cause to rethink ever taking it near water because of lack of screw down crown. It's good to 100m but half the time I reach into my pocket the crown catches on my pants and the crown pulls out to either day/date or time setting position. I trust gaskets 100% to do what they're supposed to do but if the OP's 5KX watch in questions has this same "feature" I would be worried. Then it's really just a dive fashion watch. Nothing wrong with that but set expectations.


A dive fashion watch nails it


----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

I really like this and really really want a GMT but the more I think about it I’m not sure. There’s really not a lot of GMT options for under $500. I loved my MIJ SKX, my son has a couple Seiko 5’s that to me just don’t feel on par with the SKX, which I bought for like $250 about 10 years ago.

Just wondering if it would be worth it to spend a little more and get something that’s higher quality (however you measure that). I’ll probably wind up waiting for my get to get one and then see how I like his.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Syrupbadger said:


> Just the screw crown that came on the original watch is fine, you know before they decided to cut cost or make it easier for those who find screw crowns to be too difficult.


You’ve mentioned “crown” or “screw down crown” in 40% of your posts so far. 

I get that you have a huge desire for that functionality but you could look outside of a Seiko 5?


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Syrupbadger said:


> So the new gmt in the 5kx line is set to release in July. The case will not feature a screw down crown like the previous skx line but opted for the standard push pull crown featured in the late model 5kx series. This kills it for me. I don’t own any new 5kx models because of this reason, I do not care about water rating or diver certification, for me it’s the more secure feeling when the crown is locked down. Thoughts? Photo for reference
> View attachment 16683352
> 
> To be clear I am beyond excited about the movement and can see many great mod opportunities in the future.


Very nice, but the Rolex two-tone bezel and the Rolex cyclops are a dealbreaker. Do the bezels come in a standard black or some color that doesn't look like it's trying to copy the Crown?


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Saswatch said:


> You’ve mentioned “crown” or “screw down crown” in 40% of your posts so far.
> 
> I get that you have a huge desire for that functionality but you could look outside of a Seiko 5?


Yeah I’m a bit crazy. My retort would be, why doesn’t seiko 5 look outside of dive watches.


Saswatch said:


> You’ve mentioned “crown” or “screw down crown” in 40% of your posts so far.
> 
> I get that you have a huge desire for that functionality but you could look outside of a Seiko 5?


I’ve been called crazy before.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Syrupbadger said:


> Yeah I’m a bit crazy. My retort would be, why doesn’t seiko 5 look outside of dive watches.


You’ve been out of the game. Seiko has 2 different field watch styles to replace the SNK809 and SNGZ15 models. There’s a pilot style 5 model too. The GMT is like any other GMT watches with a rotating bezel and you can’t classify them in the “dive watch” category.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Guys, I’ve acres full of hills I’ve died on. I’m just having some fun and I enjoy all the replies, sarcastic and serious alike. I really am enjoying this forum. Happy weekend!


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Saswatch said:


> You’ve been out of the game. Seiko has 2 different field watch styles to replace the SNK809 and SNGZ15 models. There’s a pilot style 5 model too. The GMT is like any other GMT watches with a rotating bezel and you can’t classify them in the “dive watch” category.


I knew about the snzg re-release, what are these others you speak of?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Syrupbadger said:


> I knew about the snzg re-release, what are these others you speak of?


Quite a bit of chatter in the “_upcoming Seiko watches_” thread on those last year but a quick google search on the 2 field watch styles:


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Saswatch said:


> Quite a bit of chatter in the “_upcoming Seiko watches_” thread on those last year but a quick google search on the 2 field watch styles:
> View attachment 16690592


Yeah I knew about that one and considered it( I have an original snzg with an nh36 Upgrade and cathedral handset) but I thought these looked cool. Is there an snk release too?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Syrupbadger said:


> Yeah I knew about that one and considered it( I have an original snzg with an nh36 Upgrade and cathedral handset) but I thought these looked cool. Is there an snk release too?


There are 2 different watches in the screenshot.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Syrupbadger said:


> Yeah I knew about that one and considered it( I have an original snzg with an nh36 Upgrade and cathedral handset) but I thought these looked cool. Is there an snk release too?


Nevermind I see now, the one on the left is the new snzg and the right is the new snk. I’ll have to do more research on these but they sure are proud of that one on the right.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Saswatch said:


> There are 2 different watches in the screenshot.


Yeah I see now. Old eyes and small phone screen etc.


----------



## lovetheocean (Nov 18, 2021)

JDM_enthusiast said:


> The JDM model with “Made in Japan” on the dial is SBSC003. The rest-of-world model without that text is SSK003K1.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the orange-dial model is listed by its rest-of-world catalogue number and lacks the “Made in Japan” verbiage, even on the Japanese website. Seems like it’s being treated as a “reverse import” and isn’t officially available as a JDM model.


Me thinks these will _all be Chinese _cased models esp at the very low price they plan on selling them for. The cost of labor in Japan is rather high compared to other markets
Maybe 1 will have a movement made in Japan, the others Malaysia


----------



## mgrizzly (Aug 11, 2019)

peter0 said:


> Does any one know if it is a true GMT or the office one?


It supposedly has the "Swiss-style" GMT hand, ie. jumping GMT hand in 1-hour increments, not "true GMT"/jumping hour hand (ie. not like Citizens, for instance).

The movement is 4R34, more details here: Specifications


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

ABS1 said:


> I have this same feeling about my SARB035, and have had cause to rethink ever taking it near water because of lack of screw down crown. It's good to 100m but half the time I reach into my pocket the crown catches on my pants and the crown pulls out to either day/date or time setting position. I trust gaskets 100% to do what they're supposed to do but if the OP's 5KX watch in questions has this same "feature" I would be worried. Then it's really just a dive fashion watch. Nothing wrong with that but set expectations.


Recent threads here at WUS are the only time I've ever heard of anyone complain about non-screw down crowns and that several members are having the crown come out when pulling their hands out of their pockets. While I admit to not having a pair of every pair of pants ever made, I have to say I've never worn pants with pockets so deep that my watch even gets down into the pocket. The watch and my wrist are always above the pocket and the non-screw down crowns on watches that have them have never ever one time at all ever gotten caught on the inner fabric of the pocket.

As for setting expectations, I am pretty sure Seiko has done that. None of these Seiko 5 models are ISO certified so no one should think they are dive watches. Seiko has never said they are. Dive watch STYLE, yes. Good to 100m, yes. Usable in the water, yes. Trusted as a backup to a dive computer, no. Seems to me the only people putting dive/water requirements on the 5 series are WUS members. Seiko certainly isn't.

If anyone wants a dive watch, Seiko has plenty of models from which to choose. If anyone wants a dive style watch that is actually pretty usable in many water-bound situations but are not willing to pay full dive watch prices then Seiko provides the 5 series. For what it is, it's a very compelling series. I think a lot of WUS members should revel in what it is instead of complaining about what it isn't.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mgrizzly said:


> It supposedly has the "Swiss-style" GMT hand, ie. jumping GMT hand in 1-hour increments, not "true GMT"/jumping hour hand (ie. not like Citizens, for instance).
> 
> The movement is 4R34, more details here: Specifications


"Swiss style"??


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

kevinkar said:


> Recent threads here at WUS are the only time I've ever heard of anyone complain about non-screw down crowns and that several members are having the crown come out when pulling their hands out of their pockets. While I admit to not having a pair of every pair of pants ever made, I have to say I've never worn pants with pockets so deep that my watch even gets down into the pocket. The watch and my wrist are always above the pocket and the non-screw down crowns on watches that have them have never ever one time at all ever gotten caught on the inner fabric of the pocket.
> 
> As for setting expectations, I am pretty sure Seiko has done that. None of these Seiko 5 models are ISO certified so no one should think they are dive watches. Seiko has never said they are. Dive watch STYLE, yes. Good to 100m, yes. Usable in the water, yes. Trusted as a backup to a dive computer, no. Seems to me the only people putting dive/water requirements on the 5 series are WUS members. Seiko certainly isn't.
> 
> If anyone wants a dive watch, Seiko has plenty of models from which to choose. If anyone wants a dive style watch that is actually pretty usable in many water-bound situations but are not willing to pay full dive watch prices then Seiko provides the 5 series. For what it is, it's a very compelling series. I think a lot of WUS members should revel in what it is instead of complaining about what it isn't.


Well put. All things considered you are right in your conclusions drawn.
I can’t speak to what other people are doing with their watches but for me, and what I do, a screw down crown makes sense(41% Saswatch)
I am not a watch engineer. This is my preference. 
my opinion and nothing more.
I am encouraged that people are buying automatic watches and if this gets you in the door then I am all for it. 
My Point alone is this, for me this case was originally designed a certain way, I liked it that way and it’s not like that anymore. I guess I’m old fashioned and a bit crazy.


----------



## mgrizzly (Aug 11, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> "Swiss style"??


Yeah, I called it "Swiss-style".


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

MikeBanzai said:


> Did we really make it to page 4 before the “true GMT” stuff started? Not bad.


yes i know, i was going to do it on the first page, but i thought some people might not like it, so i waited.


----------



## mgrizzly (Aug 11, 2019)

The bezel seems to be bidirectional, according to the manual on page 21 which says: "Turn the rotating bezel 17 hours clockwise. (Result: Same as the counterclockwise rotation of 7 hours), " and right above it: "turn the rotating bezel clockwise - turn the rotating bezel counterclockwise."

See here: Seiko Sports GMT Manual

Some merchants say it is unidirectional, though.

Also, the manual suggests models with compass bezel will be coming shortly (unless I've missed it already).


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

Syrupbadger said:


> My Point alone is this, for me this case was originally designed a certain way, I liked it that way and it’s not like that anymore. I guess I’m old fashioned and a bit crazy.


There certainly is no harm in liking what you like and not what you don't. There are so many "arguments" here about people's opinions, preferences, desires, disappointments, etc. which have no real bearing on whether a watch is "good" or not. As soon as you state a preference, someone jumps all over it as if you're a loser and have no idea what you are talking about. There's a lot to be said for style preferences because we are a visual animal and you generally have to LOOK at a watch to see the time and you certainly want to be pleased when you do so. I personally hate those silly tourbillon watches and think they are one of the ugliest things I've ever seen but some enthusiasts love them. You'll never see me wearing or buying one!

So I know where you're coming from. Absolutely nothing wrong with your position. I have no problem with screw down crowns or not so it's not a design/functional element on my checklist. I generally buy dive watches so they all have screw down crowns, even the ones that are kind of pretending to be a dive watch (TAG-Heuer 6000, for example - most likely usable but it's really not what you'd probably wear.) But I do have a couple dress watches or sports watches that have push crowns. Still rated to 100 or 150m and both have seen use in the ocean and survived. So my experience has been if the manufacturer says it's good, I believe them.

Old fashioned maybe. Crazy, no!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mgrizzly said:


> Yeah, I called it "Swiss-style".


Random. The first 12h-adjustable GMT watch was Swiss, and the first watches with a 24h hand (both with, and without, traditional 12h hands) were both Swiss. You'll have to explain what you mean every time, but carry on


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

MikeBanzai said:


> Did we really make it to page 4 before the “true GMT” stuff started? Not bad.


I tuned out all that ages ago. May have to do the same for the screw-down crown fetish by the looks of it...


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

kevinkar said:


> There certainly is no harm in liking what you like and not what you don't. There are so many "arguments" here about people's opinions, preferences, desires, disappointments, etc. which have no real bearing on whether a watch is "good" or not. As soon as you state a preference, someone jumps all over it as if you're a loser and have no idea what you are talking about. There's a lot to be said for style preferences because we are a visual animal and you generally have to LOOK at a watch to see the time and you certainly want to be pleased when you do so. I personally hate those silly tourbillon watches and think they are one of the ugliest things I've ever seen but some enthusiasts love them. You'll never see me wearing or buying one!
> 
> So I know where you're coming from. Absolutely nothing wrong with your position. I have no problem with screw down crowns or not so it's not a design/functional element on my checklist. I generally buy dive watches so they all have screw down crowns, even the ones that are kind of pretending to be a dive watch (TAG-Heuer 6000, for example - most likely usable but it's really not what you'd probably wear.) But I do have a couple dress watches or sports watches that have push crowns. Still rated to 100 or 150m and both have seen use in the ocean and survived. So my experience has been if the manufacturer says it's good, I believe them.
> 
> Old fashioned maybe. Crazy, no!


 Well put, bravo. And I agree about tourbillon. All the best


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

ABS1 said:


> I have this same feeling about my SARB035, and have had cause to rethink ever taking it near water because of lack of screw down crown. It's good to 100m but half the time I reach into my pocket the crown catches on my pants and the crown pulls out to either day/date or time setting position. I trust gaskets 100% to do what they're supposed to do but if the OP's 5KX watch in questions has this same "feature" I would be worried. Then it's really just a dive fashion watch. Nothing wrong with that but set expectations.


i was talking to my watchmaker about the 100m. He said when not brand new, washing, swimming and no more. No snorkelling without screw down. Since I rarely even swim these days I have no problems complying.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Not a screw-down crown, strike one
Cyclopse lens, strike two
(probaby) a "caller" GMT, strike three
No thanks!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

longtimelurker said:


> Actually quite a big deal for Seiko to be adding complication to their seiko5 line. Interesting shift in direction.


Exactly. That to me is the most interesting part. I remember about 5 years ago when Seiko started shifting directions and decided it was sinking in the affordables arena. They didn't altogether abandon affordables, but revamped their Seiko 5 line and for the better in some ways.


lovetheocean said:


> Me thinks these will _all be Chinese _cased models esp at the very low price they plan on selling them for. The cost of labor in Japan is rather high compared to other markets
> Maybe 1 will have a movement made in Japan, the others Malaysia


Of course, and I couldn't care less.

I'm really curious if all those demanding a "true" GMT even need it or will ever even use the function? Was it ever important before you jumped on WUS and learned it is a must have? I'm sure there are some out there of course, but for 90% or more it is purely decorative and serves no function. I have my gripes when it comes to Seiko, but come on, this is a $500 watch (probably for less if you are willing to wait out the madness and flipping) and a very interesting move on their behalf in the affordable range. I understand we all have our own likes and dislikes, but man some of this just seems so unreasonable.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm really curious if all those demanding a "true" GMT even need it or will ever even use the function? Was it ever important before you jumped on WUS and learned it is a must have?


I’ll be buying a Longines Zulu GMT in the hopes it’ll be a great watch to travel with when international travel resumes for HKers. I’m waiting for prices to come down slightly from sticker.

But office GMTs are much better for wearing locally. I acquired the SPB273 6R64 for wearing locally, my second local time was set to PST. I was surprised to find the GMT hand an hour out when daylight saving started, and I had to hack the watch to fix the GMT hand (HK has no daylight savings).


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Down with the screw down crown!


----------



## pegase747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent news !!

I guess the Seiko modders such as Namoki and all, will come up with new 24h Chapter rings, 24h bezel inserts and hopefully the new 4R34 will fit the SKX007 style cases with minor issue.

I can see a killer 4r34 based, GMT 200m WR case ( slightly smaller would be great ), with 24 ring and 24 bezel, sapphire glass and solid screw back. 
I also like a different set of Hour, Minute and Second hands.

That could be a strong watch with 3 time zones.

At the moment I like the movement, especially at this price, office GMT is not an issue on a watch with a rotating bexel in my opinion, unless you are a professional pilot only staying a couple of hours in a different time zone. But for leisure travel it is a non argument, you can use the bezel, or just tale a minute and enjoy setting your watch once and enjoy your holidays !

Cheers Pierre


----------



## pegase747 (Feb 11, 2006)

percysmith said:


> I’ll be buying a Longines Zulu GMT in the hopes it’ll be a great watch to travel with when international travel resumes for HKers. I’m waiting for prices to come down slightly from sticker.
> 
> But office GMTs are much better for wearing locally. I acquired the SPB273 6R64 for wearing locally, my second local time was set to PST. I was surprised to find the GMT hand an hour out when daylight saving started, and I had to hack the watch to fix the GMT hand (HK has no daylight savings).


Nice to see a fellow HKer. I was lloking at the Zulu time, the Tudor BB pro, but then settled for an office GMT, the SINN 105 St Sa UTC black dial, with its much lower price, very clear design and rotating bezel is OK for me, a real tool watch. I like adjusting my watches so I can take the time to stop a minute, have a coffee and enjoy adjusting my watch. I really believe the office/flyer's GMT is a non argument, and I had both. Both are equally useful, but what is VERY useful are the inr 24 chapter ring coupled with the 24h rotating bezel.

Cheers Pierre


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

pegase747 said:


> Nice to see a fellow HKer. I was lloking at the Zulu time, the Tudor BB pro, but then settled for an office GMT, the SINN 105 St Sa UTC black dial, with its much lower price, very clear design and rotating bezel is OK for me, a real tool watch. I like adjusting my watches so I can take the time to stop a minute, have a coffee and enjoy adjusting my watch. I really believe the office/flyer's GMT is a non argument, and I had both. Both are equally useful, but what is VERY useful are the inr 24 chapter ring coupled with the 24h rotating bezel.
> 
> Cheers Pierre


I have a Merkur GMT Pilot where you have a Sinn 105, so my office GMT took watch needs are taken care of. It too has 24 hour fixed GMT but as a fixed scale for the GMT hand, the bezel is regular diver so I set my third timezone to the 12-hour hour hand rather than the GMT. Took some work to get it right - watchmaker had to do an internal clean for dust and I have to frankenfit a Parnis bracelet and a glidelock-style clasp to replace the strap, and now it’s in the watchmaker again for a movement swap (RMB 326 Hangzhou 6460 vs EUR 326 for a ETA 2893?), but am happier/will be happier than Sinn cos I’m not the biggest fan of the matte finish on the Sinns I saw in City Chain.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I love how people debate caller GMT's for hours arguing that it takes more seconds to set it

This watch may get me into modding 



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Well the Seiko 5 GMT isn’t the watch I would ideally want to wear when landing in a foreign place, rehacking the watch while the plane is taxiing and then go on nice long drives to Michelin starred restaurants in relaises.

Bezel will also be handy if I’m trying to time my wife out of a Ueno drugstore or time how much time I should spend in the hotel/resort pool.

On other trips the SPB273 will be good enough.

The Seiko 5 GMT is far more for local use - dress down days I think.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

pegase747 said:


> Excellent news !!
> 
> I guess the Seiko modders such as Namoki and all, will come up with new 24h Chapter rings, 24h bezel inserts and hopefully the new 4R34 will fit the SKX007 style cases with minor issue.
> 
> ...


I usually spend a day or more in a different time zone. Sometimes I wear a “normal” watch, and just reset it when I get there.

Sometimes I use my GMT watch with a bezel. The second hour hand always points to Zulu, the main hands are always on home time, and the bezel gets rotated to wherever I am.

Sometimes I use my watch that doesn’t have an extra hour hand, but has a bezel. The main hands stay on home time, the bezel varies between Zulu and wherever local is.

Sometimes I wear my Citizen nighthawk. The little GMT hand stays forever on Zulu, and I reset the main hour hand for wherever I am.


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

percysmith said:


> I’ll be buying a Longines Zulu GMT in the hopes it’ll be a great watch to travel with when international travel resumes for HKers. I’m waiting for prices to come down slightly from sticker.


For that price, you could buy 6 of these Seiko 5 GMTs, have them all set to the nearest time zones and just pop one off and another one on when crossing them!


----------



## pegase747 (Feb 11, 2006)

MikeBanzai said:


> I usually spend a day or more in a different time zone. Sometimes I wear a “normal” watch, and just reset it when I get there.
> 
> Sometimes I use my GMT watch with a bezel. The second hour hand always points to Zulu, the main hands are always on home time, and the bezel gets rotated to wherever I am.
> 
> ...


Way to go. I leave in Hong Kong, my GMT watch is set to local time (GMT+8), my GMT hand is set on GMT, and when I want to know yime jn France (my home) just rotate the 24h bezwl 2hr CW, if I want to know in Japan (wife home) then rotate 9h CW, simple easy efficient.

I dont mind resetting the watch when I travel, its a joy.


----------



## pegase747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sonar said:


> I love how people debate caller GMT's for hours arguing that it takes more seconds to set it
> 
> This watch may get me into modding
> 
> ...


A non-argument fuelled by vloggers and reviewers, really...both are great, both are true and very practical in various situation. None are perfect.

And then you could argue that the original Rolex GMT-master wasn't even a true GMT despite its name, as the 24h hand was linked to the hour hand, and only the bezel could be used to track another time zone...

All in all, great Seiko and cannot wait to see what the modders will do with it.

Cheers Pierre


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Some of you may recall the Ulysse Nardin GMT+- a three hander that had chronograph style square pushers' one on each side of the case that would advance or retard the GMT time displayed in a window simply by pressing the + or the - pusher. I believe the watch was both ETA based and a certified chronometer. It was an unusual take on the GMT watch, my best friend owns one and he wore it when we visited the UN factory in Le Locle on a watch factory tour we did in 1997.


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Finally!
Will keep an eye out and will want to buy when it releases!

But I gotta try it on first, hopefully they will have some at Macy’s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

I think I'm going to need that orange one.

This forum is the story of how I get divorced...


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

teckel12 said:


> Not a screw-down crown, strike one
> Cyclopse lens, strike two
> (probaby) a "caller" GMT, strike three
> No thanks!





percysmith said:


> i was talking to my watchmaker about the 100m. He said when not brand new, washing, swimming and no more. No snorkelling without screw down. Since I rarely even swim these days I have no problems complying.


What exactly is the difference between snorkelling and swimming? Arm is submerged in both instances???


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

rameezhanslo said:


> What exactly is the difference between snorkelling and swimming? Arm is submerged in both instances???


For my wife and I snorkeling means freediving down to 20-30 feet, swimming is 4 or 5 feet, quite a difference.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

VincentG said:


> For my wife and I snorkeling means freediving down to 20-30 feet, swimming is 4 or 5 feet, quite a difference.


Ah okay. Was genuinely interested cos when I've gone snorkeling I've tended to stay at teh surface.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

rameezhanslo said:


> What exactly is the difference between snorkelling and swimming? Arm is submerged in both instances???


One would typically be more on the surface (swimming) while snorkeling could go deeper. But I'd argue that swimming on the surface making contact with the water is more violent to the watch than being submerged. But either way, splitting hairs for sure.


----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

I almost wet myself when I saw these. But on closer inspection all the bezels are bi-colour, even the black. Plus why oh why is there a cyclops, and a poorly magnified one too!

I’m sure “a” black model will make it into my collection but I will hold out for a black model with full black bezel, I can live with the cyclops


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

johncolescarr said:


> I almost wet myself when I saw these. But on closer inspection all the bezels are bi-colour, even the black. Plus why oh why is there a cyclops, and a poorly magnified one too!
> 
> I’m sure “a” black model will make it into my collection but I will hold out for a black model with full black bezel, I can live with the cyclops


Often, 24 hr dials/bezels will have a lighter color from 0600-1800 on the dial to clue you in that those are the “daytime” hours.


----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

MikeBanzai said:


> Often, 24 hr dials/bezels will have a lighter color from 0600-1800 on the dial to clue you in that those are the “daytime” hours.


Yep, I get this, but for me it spoils the aesthetic. I don’t mind it on the blue “Batman” variant as it’s bold and obvious, but the very subtle black grey looks like it’s trying to be retro and fade like the original batman after decades of sun (the black often fades to grey on the older GMT master II). 

It’s a super picky and personal thing and I will likely pick up the black model because of the SKX looks and the jubilee bracelet, I mean they nailed it with that and it does have vintage vibes from this I suppose.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

I've begun hourly checks of the Seiko USA web site just in case they are released early. This morning I cleared a slot in one of my watch organizing boxes in anticipation of a new addition to the collection. Very excited about this new release.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

johncolescarr said:


> Yep, I get this, but for me it spoils the aesthetic. I don’t mind it on the blue “Batman” variant as it’s bold and obvious, but the very subtle black grey looks like it’s trying to be retro and fade like the original batman after decades of sun (the black often fades to grey on the older GMT master II).
> 
> It’s a super picky and personal thing and I will likely pick up the black model because of the SKX looks and the jubilee bracelet, I mean they nailed it with that and it does have vintage vibes from this I suppose.


It will not be very long and you will be able to choose any bezel and crystal config you wish


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> "Swiss style"??


Yeah, I don’t get that reference, either.


----------



## Tybalt (Dec 8, 2018)

VincentG said:


> It will not be very long and you will be able to choose any bezel and crystal config you wish


Meaning Seiko will release a bunch more variants or you can mod it or something else? I haven't really followed Seiko at all until this upcoming release.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Tybalt said:


> Meaning Seiko will release a bunch more variants or you can mod it or something else? I haven't really followed Seiko at all until this upcoming release.


Also interested in this. There were talks about how modders will likely quickly release 24h bezels in pepsi, black etc. Surely Seiko will release different colorways in the future but I assume that will take a few seasons. Don't take my word on this though


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Tybalt said:


> Meaning Seiko will release a bunch more variants or you can mod it or something else? I haven't really followed Seiko at all until this upcoming release.


For crystal and bezel insert options I was speaking of AM parts, Namokies, Yobockies, CrystalTimes, Dagaz, Uncle Seiko ect, crystal choices are already there for the 5KX cases.


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

Long before the interwebs and 50m 100m 200m 200m divers watch ratings discussions I had a seiko 7009.
It said 'water resistant' on the back so bieng ignorant I did everything imaginable with it.Years later I opened it to tighten a backed off rotor screw. I found it had an o-ring on the stem for water resistance. It worked. The crown was tiny and recessed at 4 oclock which also may have helped.
The point of owning a Seiko '5' is to wear it everywhere without fear.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm interested to see when these are actually released.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Syrupbadger said:


> Just my opinion. And I agree that it’s lovely, I’ve often gotten the feeling that it was a deliberate omission by seiko to mitigate in house competition with other divers it makes.


"Other"? 

This isn't a diver.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

Fahoo Forays said:


> "Other"?
> 
> This isn't a diver.


I’m aware.


I was referring to the skx diver of old, that this watch’s case is a near exact copy of.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mgrizzly said:


> It supposedly has the "Swiss-style" GMT hand, ie. jumping GMT hand in 1-hour increments, not "true GMT"/jumping hour hand (ie. not like Citizens, for instance).
> 
> The movement is 4R34, more details here: Specifications


I suppose you have ETA 2893-2 or SW330-2 in mind, where the GMT is modular, the second crown position drives the GMT hand in one hour increments (office/caller).

But the term is a bit of a misnomer cos what do you call the Rolex Calibre 3285, Kenissi MT5652 or the L844.4 ETA built for Longines (based on A31.411)?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Syrupbadger said:


> I’m aware.
> 
> 
> I was referring to the skx diver of old, that this watch’s case is a near exact copy of.


It's a bit moving with the times.

Swatch: I'm not in favour of Powermatic 80 movements - the only maintenance option is to use the ETA 2824 size compatibility and replace a 2824-compatible movement.

Seiko 5KX: I appreciate the seethrough caseback, for which the Divers 200M was sacrificed for. I don't dive, I haven't snorkeled in years.

Similarly I can live with the non-screwdown crown.

(Dials, crystal, bracelets can come as after-options for both SKX007/9/13 and 5KX, so it's not counted as a pro or a con. Well it's not a con for 5KX because all this is backwards compatible).


Most importantly, once the changes are announced and the changes are a deal breaker for you, then buy a replacement in advance. I've done this wrt iPhone "brave" omission of headphones and touchID, only moving from 6S to 13 Pro late last year.


----------



## Syrupbadger (8 mo ago)

percysmith said:


> It's a bit moving with the times.
> 
> Swatch: I'm not in favour of Powermatic 80 movements - the only maintenance option is to use the ETA 2824 size compatibility and replace a 2824-compatible movement.
> 
> ...


You are right, purchasing older designs with the features you prefer is ideal in these circumstances. I own two skx 007,one skx 171 and one skx013. I would buy a 5kx but it would have to be seiko 5 price.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

How times change! The SKX was one of the two (for me) best affordable Diver's that used to cost €200. In 2008 I gave about €350 and bought the SBDA005, which was a proper Prospex.
Now, €500 can buy us a Seiko 5 with a case that resembles that of the SKXs, but without the screw-down crown. We get what we deserve.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Melissakis said:


> How times change! The SKX was one of the two (for me) best affordable Diver's that used to cost €200. In 2008 I gave about €350 and bought the SBDA005, which was a proper Prospex.
> Now, €500 can buy us a Seiko 5 with a case that resembles that of the SKXs, but without the screw-down crown. We get what we deserve.


It appears you’ve been gone for a while. There are many Prospex divers within the price brackets you mentioned and Seiko wants ISO-certified dive watch fans to look there instead.

And the 5KX vs SKX topic has already been discussed to death with the 4R movement as an improvement over the 7S. Multiple vendors offer cases with screw down crowns to cover that area if it’s near and dear to you.

Beyond that, do you know this is a brand new movement that comes with an extra GMT hand?


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

Saswatch said:


> It appears you’ve been gone for a while. There are many Prospex divers within the price brackets you mentioned and Seiko wants ISO-certified dive watch fans to look there instead.
> 
> And the 5KX vs SKX topic has already been discussed to death with the 4R movement as an improvement over the 7S. Multiple vendors offer cases with screw down crowns to cover that area if it’s near and dear to you.
> 
> Beyond that, do you know this is a brand new movement that comes with an extra GMT hand?


It's a Seiko 5 that cost €500.


----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

It's an Automatic GMT on a bracelet that costs $500.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Melissakis said:


> It's a Seiko 5 that cost €500.


The one that resembles the SKX, as in regular dive style, still costs well under €300 though. But I get your point.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

percysmith said:


> i was talking to my watchmaker about the 100m. He said when not brand new, washing, swimming and no more. No snorkelling without screw down. Since I rarely even swim these days I have no problems complying.


Of course someone that can be fingerpointed will be overly on the safe side (I never knew of a watch that let water inside never being near to water/vapour).

The fact is, I've been involved in all kinds of water activities with watches ranging from "waterproof" to "300m" in the last 40-plus years and only twice a watch from a more or less reputed brand let water ingress even after years of heavy use -and in the rare times they did, they were already far beyond their stated usage envelope.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

I think I'll wait for a pepsi variant... and then, it'll be a time-race against Miyota 9075, what designs can Citizen come with along with any other microbrands using these movements.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

So.. did this release yet?


----------



## Epsomwatch (Mar 3, 2021)

Just taken delivery this morning. SSK0051K1 - "Mikan Orange"


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

nice congrats!

Time for a short first impressions? How is the bracelet?


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm sorry if I missed it ... ?? But can the cyclops be removed ? is it just stuck on the out side of the crystal or machined into the crystal ? I'm guessing if its really irritating you could just order a crystal form another 5-Sport and swap out ?


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

As always Wimol delivers the goods


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

Epsomwatch said:


> View attachment 16733159
> 
> 
> Just taken delivery this morning. SSK0051K1 - "Mikan Orange"


Review required.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Epsomwatch said:


> View attachment 16733159
> 
> 
> Just taken delivery this morning. SSK0051K1 - "Mikan Orange"


How’s the caseback? Is it thicker than the regular 5KX? I purchased one of the slim casebacks from Namoki so hoping it’ll fit.


----------



## Epsomwatch (Mar 3, 2021)

Pictures. Braclet seems ok, clasp nothing special but security pushers. 
Bezel action different than expected - smooth (no click) bi-directional.
Case back looks similar to my 5KX


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

Epsomwatch said:


> View attachment 16733159
> 
> 
> Just taken delivery this morning. SSK0051K1 - "Mikan Orange"


Is it just the light, or does the gray portion of the bezel only go 6-15?


----------



## Epsomwatch (Mar 3, 2021)

MikeBanzai said:


> Is it just the light, or does the gray portion of the bezel only go 6-15?


Definitely just the light! 6-18!


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

I need to this more real life pictures of the black one. The grey portion of the bezel seems really subtle.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## JDM_enthusiast (Dec 30, 2021)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16735227


Appreciate the SKX009 comparison. That blue dial actually looks quite subtle, if not quite as subdued as on the OG Navy Boy. How does the bracelet compare?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Bracelet is as you’d hopefully expect, is a little more robust (for now at least) than my 009 (which is a 2012 vintage) 
Solid end links on the new one.
See pics.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

And a couple of closer ones for those tempted by this blue one.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

vanilla.coffee said:


> And a couple of closer ones for those tempted by this blue one.
> View attachment 16735461
> 
> View attachment 16735462
> ...


Is the bezel taller?


----------



## bondm (Aug 23, 2012)

Does it say anywhere on watch, paperwork or box where it’s assembled?


----------



## Babylon Timer (6 mo ago)

Epsomwatch said:


> View attachment 16733159
> 
> 
> Just taken delivery this morning. SSK0051K1 - "Mikan Orange"


Is the 18 in line with its index? I took delivery of mine today and the 1 of the 18 is centred with the index, so the 18 as a whole is off to the right. Having looked at photos and videos posted online the last day or so, this looks to be a common problem with the orange dial variant (although perhaps not the other two colourways), but it's hard to tell with the angle of filming etc.


----------



## Citrus Baba (10 mo ago)

These will really hit the spot for some, but I am  hoping for smaller offerings with this movement at this price point. Somehow, it lacks the charm of the SKX for me, and I am not sure why. I think it's something with the proportions, and I strongly suspect it's the metal outline around the indices that creates a formality clash, like dress shows with casual pants. It's entirely subjective of course.
To those who have posted pictures, thank you! Please continue to do so.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

@vanilla.coffee - by your measurement, how much thicker is the SSK vs the SKX? Thanks!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

sriracha said:


> @vanilla.coffee - by your measurement, how much thicker is the SSK vs the SKX? Thanks!


Not noticeable difference at all. Not measured it but sits exactly on my wrist the same as my 007 and 009. Wears exactly the same.


----------



## mhou (Sep 17, 2015)

I took delivery of the SSK001 this morning, and it’s a stunning looking watch. 
Pictures don’t do it justice because they can’t capture the mirror-like finish of the bezel and the way the grey pops and then blends in completely with the black at different angles.

However, I will be returning it because it just feels and looks too big for my wrist. 

I had an SKX007 which I wore daily 5 years ago and loved how it wore and the size, but that was on rubber. 
After so many years away from the SKX, this SSK feels and looks larger than I remember the SKX was, and with the jubilee, it’s a lot heavier.

I guess I’m just used to wearing 36-40mm watches now. Shame because I really like the look of it, despite the non-clicking bezel.

A few pics before it gets packed up.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Not noticeable difference at all. Not measured it but sits exactly on my wrist the same as my 007 and 009. Wears exactly the same.
> 
> View attachment 16735950


What does your owl think of your 5MT?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Saswatch said:


> What does your owl think of your 5MT?


We’re not speaking, the owl is in disgrace for asking about the alignment before I’d even taken the watch out of its box.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

NATO pic
That’s enough pics now. Let’s see other new owners pics.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

mhou said:


> I took delivery of the SSK001 this morning, and it’s a stunning looking watch.
> Pictures don’t do it justice because they can’t capture the mirror-like finish of the bezel and the way the grey pops and then blends in completely with the black at different angles.
> 
> However, I will be returning it because it just feels and looks too big for my wrist.
> ...


Love it in this pic 

Others not so sure. Really want to see it in person first. Whenever I look at the Seiko 5 box in the mall I kinda like them but not enough to buy one. 500 seems like serious money aoas. 



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

I’m torn on this one.

On the one hand, I like GMT watches, I think the orange dial is very cool, and for whatever reason I would just like to have a Seiko tool watch in my collection.

On the other hand, the diver aesthetic is strong in this watch, and I’m not crazy about divers.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Sonar said:


> Love it in this pic
> 
> Others not so sure. Really want to see it in person first. Whenever I look at the Seiko 5 box in the mall I kinda like them but not enough to buy one. 500 seems like serious money aoas.
> 
> ...


You're not going to get a watch with the complication for much less than that.


----------



## oaklandsfinest13 (7 mo ago)

That blue bezel reflecting against the light is so nice


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Fahoo Forays said:


> You're not going to get a watch with the complication for much less than that.


you will soon when the micro's get their hands on the movement


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Sonar said:


> you will soon when the micro's get their hands on the movement


Aren't they supposed to be using that new Selitta which allows the hour hand to jump? Or maybe I'm thinking of some other movement.

I'm the last person to care about any caller/traveler garbage, but unless this Seiko movement is traveler, it's already being done. Why would the micros flock to Seiko when the watch buying community already demands they assemble in Europe and encourages questionable labeling?


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Fahoo Forays said:


> Aren't they supposed to be using that new Selitta which allows the hour hand to jump? Or maybe I'm thinking of some other movement.
> 
> I'm the last person to care about any caller/traveler garbage, but unless this Seiko movement is traveler, it's already being done. Why would the micros flock to Seiko when the watch buying community already demands they assemble in Europe and encourages questionable labeling?


I don't care about that caller/ traveller nonsense either. As far as I understoot there are now 2 cheap GMT movements that are available to third parties. So I assume a lot of micros will drop GMT's and/ or update current models with one of the two movements

Not sure what you mean by 'questionable labelling' and 'assemble in europe'..


----------



## Citrus Baba (10 mo ago)

Sonar said:


> you will soon when the micro's get their hands on the movement





Sonar said:


> As far as I understoot there are now 2 cheap GMT movements that are available to third parties. So I assume a lot of micros will drop GMT's and/ or update current models with one of the two movements


in case some of those micros are reading this (or Seiko for that matter! or any other brand): May we please have some options that are not in the diver-style? Dress or field GMTs under 40mm would be nice too.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

Citrus Baba said:


> in case some of those micros are reading this (or Seiko for that matter! or any other brand): May we please have some options that are not in the diver-style? Dress or field GMTs under 40mm would be nice too.


If some of the most recognizable Rolex models weren’t diver style, I don’t think we’d be subjected to so darn many diver style watches.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Citrus Baba said:


> in case some of those micros are reading this (or Seiko for that matter! or any other brand): May we please have some options that are not in the diver-style? Dress or field GMTs under 40mm would be nice too.


You can buy a non-dive style case of your choice and do a case swap. Some of the more popular vendors are Crystal Times, NamokiMods, DLW but there are many others.


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody know when the actual release is?

Sorry if it was already mentioned before - I wasn’t able to find it.

👍🏼


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Fahoo Forays said:


> Or maybe I'm thinking of some other movement.


Miyota 9075



Fahoo Forays said:


> Why would the micros flock to Seiko when the watch buying community already demands they assemble in Europe and encourages questionable labeling?





Sonar said:


> As far as I understoot there are now 2 cheap GMT movements that are available to third parties. So I assume a lot of micros will drop GMT's and/ or update current models with one of the two movements


I may be wrong, but I don't think most of the market interested in lower-priced microbrands care about "Made in [EU country]." With that out of the way, and discounting the higher priced Swiss GMT callers movements, there's now a choice between a much, much cheaper travelers GMT movement (Miyota 9075), and a cheaper callers GMT movement (Seiko NH34).

Meaning, whatever they may have been charging for a previous model GMT can now be priced significantly cheaper. If Seiko is selling these for $500, $300-400 range is not out of the question, maybe even 200-300 range for Chinese copy-designs. 



Saswatch said:


> You can buy a non-dive style case of your choice and do a case swap. Some of the more popular vendors are Crystal Times, NamokiMods, DLW but there are many others.


There will be a need for a) dials with 24hr indexes, b) chapter rings/rehauts with 24hr indicators, or c) cases with 24hr indexes (ala Exp II) on a fixed bezel.


----------



## bondm (Aug 23, 2012)

Alen David said:


> Anybody know when the actual release is?
> 
> Sorry if it was already mentioned before - I wasn’t able to find it.
> 
> 👍🏼


This month per my Seiko dealer


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I’m getting mine on Friday. Longislandwatch also posted on IG that he’s getting his tomorrow and he’ll try to get them live on Wednesday if you want to go that route.


----------



## JDM_enthusiast (Dec 30, 2021)

bondm said:


> This month per my Seiko dealer


It’s this Friday in Japan. Seiko boutiques already have limited stock, but they’re not even giving them to people who preordered until then.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

I got a notification that Long Island Watch had it like 30 minutes ago and they're already gone. Clearly they're very popular! I just signed up for another notification. I hope I can get one sometime soon.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Tom3 said:


> I got a notification that Long Island Watch had it like 30 minutes ago and they're already gone. Clearly they're very popular! I just signed up for another notification. I hope I can get one sometime soon.


Wow, that was quick! I am on the notification list now, too.


----------



## 426Todd (7 mo ago)

I seen them on long Island but couldn't decide if I wanted spend 475 on it, I must not of wanted it to bad.


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's the video:


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

I know it's probably way early in the process, but has anyone who was able to get their hands on one checked to see if the SKX parts fit it?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Time Zone Costa Mesa called and said they got it earlier than originally stated. Love it, they’re the best! Give them a call they still have a few more and expect more this Friday.


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

I spent the last month in Thailand wearing my SKX wishing I had a home time hand. Yesterday which is now today, I saw 2 watch shops had these in Bangkok airport and grabbed one(black and blue available). First thoughts, The non click bezel is a bit strange to me, no click to hold it in the 12 position. I'm just hoping it doesn't move to easy. Anyway, just sized it and put it on 10 minutes ago. So far I'm super excited about it. 

The SKX getting a younger brother. (didn't realize the box was upside down when I took the pic)
PXL_20220705_223208423 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

NorCalKid said:


> I spent the last month in Thailand wearing my SKX wishing I had a home time hand. Yesterday which is now today, I saw 2 watch shops had these in Bangkok airport and grabbed one(black and blue available). First thoughts, The non click bezel is a bit strange to me, no click to hold it in the 12 position. I'm just hoping it doesn't move to easy. Anyway, just sized it and put it on 10 minutes ago. So far I'm super excited about it.
> 
> The SKX getting a younger brother. (didn't realize the box was upside down when I took the pic)
> PXL_20220705_223208423 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


No click bezel? So, it just free spins, essentially?


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

Brackish said:


> No click bezel? So, it just free spins, essentially?


It doesn't have clicks like a normal dive watch. It turns smoothly with a certain amount of resistance. I think it will be fine but there is no 12;00 click to hold it in place. I haven't ever had a watch with this system so we'll see. I use my bezels all the time when cooking, hopefully it doesn't move. The more I play with it the more I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

If anybody cares it cost me $471usd. Woulda been a bit cheaper had I used Charles Schwab and withdrawn the money but I had USD on me and a plane to catch so I didn't get a great exchange rate (lost about $12). I'm sure they will be available cheaper in the future online. But I don't know, there was something cool about buying my new travel watch on the other side of the world. My friggin taxi I booked mixed up AM and PM, so I was out in the rain waiting for a taxi that was guna gome 12 hours late to take me to the airport for an international flight. Got ahold of the taxi, got to the airport and managed to buy this watch. 

PXL_20220707_001734454 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

NorCalKid said:


> It doesn't have clicks like a normal dive watch. It turns smoothly with a certain amount of resistance. I think it will be fine but there is no 12;00 click to hold it in place. I haven't ever had a watch with this system so we'll see. I use my bezels all the time when cooking, hopefully it doesn't move. The more I play with it the more I don't think it will be an issue.


Modders have been doing this for years. Pop off the bezel, swap inserts, remove the click spring, reinstall the bezel. Easy bi-directional bezel mod, perfect for 12hr bezel inserts. It's held on with an o-ring, which provides enough friction to keep the bezel where you turn it. Most recently, the Tortoise models have this going on. It's a tried and tested feature, not new in this application.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

NorCalKid said:


> I spent the last month in Thailand wearing my SKX wishing I had a home time hand. Yesterday which is now today, I saw 2 watch shops had these in Bangkok airport and grabbed one(black and blue available). First thoughts, The non click bezel is a bit strange to me, no click to hold it in the 12 position. I'm just hoping it doesn't move to easy. Anyway, just sized it and put it on 10 minutes ago. So far I'm super excited about it.
> 
> The SKX getting a younger brother. (didn't realize the box was upside down when I took the pic)
> PXL_20220705_223208423 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


Such a cool picture!


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

I have to say, with that hardlex bezel insert it looks better than I expected. The fact that the bracelet is all solid is pretty neat as well. Looks like a good release by Seiko!


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

mconlonx said:


> Molders have been doing this for years. Pop off the bezel, swap inserts, remove the click spring, reinstall the bezel. Easy bi-directional bezel mod, perfect for 12hr bezel inserts. It's held on with an o-ring, which provides enough friction to keep the bezel where you turn it. Most recently, the Tortoise models have this going on. It's a tried and tested feature, not new in this application.


The only bidirectional bezel I have experienced is on my 6309. It doesn’t have a click spring, but it does have a ball which provides some tension/hold wherever you have it set. I was thinking/hoping maybe they had gone that route with this one.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> Molders have been doing this for years. Pop off the bezel, swap inserts, remove the click spring, reinstall the bezel. *Easy bi-directional bezel *mod, perfect for 12hr bezel inserts. It's held on with an o-ring, which provides enough friction to keep the bezel where you turn it.


Not to mention PERFECT alignment


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

mconlonx said:


> Modders have been doing this for years. Pop off the bezel, swap inserts, remove the click spring, reinstall the bezel. Easy bi-directional bezel mod, perfect for 12hr bezel inserts. It's held on with an o-ring, which provides enough friction to keep the bezel where you turn it. Most recently, the Tortoise models have this going on. It's a tried and tested feature, not new in this application.


Spot on! I much prefer a click less bezel, have never had the bezel move, and that includes SCUBA diving.
dP


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Am I the first SSK001 here?









Problem 1: the first boutique I went to had a horribly misaligned chapter ring. And of course they only had one SSK001 unit left. After 5 minutes of to and fro, I elected to walk away:










Problem 2: went to the next boutique in the other side of town which had the one I bought. But the GMT hand is misaligned when set with the second position quickset - Gary from I Like Watches also reported with his. As with Gary, subsequent setting the time normally corrected the problem.






Pro 1: I think I’m getting the watch in HK cheaper than the US? My HK price is $2,783/US$357.

Pro 2: And my wife managed to snag a HK$100/US$15 off my purchase.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

If get one, I have no idea if im going black or blue damn


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Tom3 said:


> I got a notification that Long Island Watch had it like 30 minutes ago and they're already gone. Clearly they're very popular! I just signed up for another notification. I hope I can get one sometime soon.


I scored the SSK001 from LIW. Not sure when he's shipping though. Probably show up sometime next week. I think the strapcode bracelet on my SRPD will fit this SSK00 model as well. I will see.


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

kpjimmy said:


> I scored the SSK001 from LIW. Not sure when he's shipping though. Probably show up sometime next week. I think the strapcode bracelet on my SRPD will fit this SSK00 model as well. I will see.


The one's he showed on YT have the Made in Japan on the bottom which is cool. Not all of them do.


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

Brackish said:


> No click bezel? So, it just free spins, essentially?


I checked one of the ones at Time Zone in Costa Mesa, CA. It's not free-spin and takes a reasonable amount of force to turn so it's not going to move accidentally after you position it. Since most of my watches are dive watches and have click bezels, it's a bit foreign to me to have it not click but I have had pilot watches in the past and those computational bezels were not clicky so I am somewhat used to it. Computational bezels on other pilot watches I've used are way easier to turn than this one on the 5 GMT. So I think most buyers will be OK with it.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

NorCalKid said:


> The one's he showed on YT have the Made in Japan on the bottom which is cool. Not all of them do.


The three I've seen in Seiko Boutiques in Hong Kong do not. The box says Made in China.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Jake31 said:


> If get one, I have no idea if im going black or blue damn


or orange? Am I the only one to fancy the orange dial here?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

KoolKat said:


> or orange? Am I the only one to fancy the orange dial here?


I’m with you. I really like the orange. To me IMHO, though I like the blue one, it is a bit homagey (I mean there is a certain watchmaker with a fairly well known blue and black bezel GMT) while the orange has more of a true Seiko vibe to me.  We all know Seiko knows how to do some Orange!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

kiwi71 said:


> I’m with you. I really like the orange. To me IMHO, though I like the blue one, it is a bit homagey (I mean there is a certain watchmaker with a fairly well known blue and black bezel GMT) while the orange has more of a true Seiko vibe to me.  We all know Seiko knows how to do some Orange!


My sentiments exactly. They’re all really nice. But I have too many black watches. The blue is too homagey imho and the orange is very seiko. That’s why I leaned towards it.


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

percysmith said:


> The three I've seen in Seiko Boutiques in Hong Kong do not. The box says Made in China.


My box says "box made in China" doesn't say made in China but specifically the box made in China?? I bought it in Bangkok airport.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Each to their own.
I think Blueberry colour scheme with Cronos 316.8US $ 40% OFF|Cronos Gmt Automatic Men Watch Bidirectional Bezel Sapphire 20 Atm Solid 5 Links Metal Bracelet Bgw-9 Lum - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress and did not like it.

Wife ruled out the orange on our way cross town.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

KoolKat said:


> or orange? Am I the only one to fancy the orange dial here?


I am waitlisted for a blue GMT.

I have an SBSA009 which is a non-GMT Seiko 5 Sports. It's striking and always starts a conversation.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

NorCalKid said:


> My box says "box made in China" doesn't say made in China but specifically the box made in China?? I bought it in Bangkok airport.


Oh. Yes mine says box made in China (both the outer and inner boxes). And manual printed in China. Doesn't mention where the watch itself was made. But since it doesn't say Made in Japan and is designated as a K1 in the warranty paperwork, I assume not Japan.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Just picked this up at a US AD. 










Mine does say “Made in Japan”; however, mine did not come with physical booklets, only the warranty card with directions to go online or call:


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

NorCalKid said:


> If anybody cares it cost me $471usd. Woulda been a bit cheaper had I used Charles Schwab and withdrawn the money but I had USD on me and a plane to catch so I didn't get a great exchange rate (lost about $12). I'm sure they will be available cheaper in the future online. But I don't know, there was something cool about buying my new travel watch on the other side of the world. My friggin taxi I booked mixed up AM and PM, so I was out in the rain waiting for a taxi that was guna gome 12 hours late to take me to the airport for an international flight. Got ahold of the taxi, got to the airport and managed to buy this watch.
> 
> PXL_20220707_001734454 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


That’s fun! Which airport?


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Just picked it up :










Very happy with the finish !


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Loving mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

Just visited all three of my local ADs to try and snag one of these. Every single one of them looked at me like I had three heads when I asked them if they got any of the “new Seiko 5 GMTs”. They had absolutely no clue what I was talking about. Out of those three, only one offered to try and get their hands on one for me. Might have to resort to buying mine online, unfortunately.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Brackish said:


> Just visited all three of my local ADs to try and snag one of these. Every single one of them looked at me like I had three heads when I asked them if they got any of the “new Seiko 5 GMTs”. They had absolutely no clue what I was talking about. Out of those three, only one offered to try and get their hands on one for me. Might have to resort to buying mine online, unfortunately.


Only Seiko boutiques have them here, other ADs that sell Seiko and other brands (actually operated by the same City Chain company who runs the boutiques) also haven’t heard of them yet.

Even the boutiques are sold out today.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got mine yesterday.


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

I'll be picking one up over the next week or so when I pop into my local dealers. I'm just torn between the black and the blue versions.


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr Quint said:


> I'll be picking one up over the next week or so when I pop into my local dealers. I'm just torn between the black and the blue versions.


I've always considered GMT watches somewhat "sophisticated" and "classy" for world travelers so think the black one most fits that opinion and would suggest that one for the most traditional (in my opinion) experience. The blue one is very good looking and is the one I thought I'd want but, when I saw the black one in person, it just looked too good to choose the blue. I have not bought one yet and might not as I have enough autos in rotation at the moment and already have the SUN023 GMT.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Mr Quint said:


> I'll be picking one up over the next week or so when I pop into my local dealers. I'm just torn between the black and the blue versions.


Personally I think the black one is a bit dull with it's plain black dial and the orange is a little bit too loud. The blue one is somewhere in the middle. In direct sunlight the dark blue sunburst dial really pops and in the shade it looks almost black.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

The friction bezel is concerning. I once had a watch with a friction slide rule bezel, and after a few years it was largely useless, frozen in place by dirt that had intruded.


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

kevinkar said:


> I've always considered GMT watches somewhat "sophisticated" and "classy" for world travelers so think the black one most fits that opinion and would suggest that one for the most traditional (in my opinion) experience. The blue one is very good looking and is the one I thought I'd want but, when I saw the black one in person, it just looked too good to choose the blue. I have not bought one yet and might not as I have enough autos in rotation at the moment and already have the SUN023 GMT.


Oh nice, I have the SUN019P and have owned it for around 5 years.Great watch,


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

L&W said:


> Personally I think the black one is a bit dull with it's plain black dial and the orange is a little bit too loud. The blue one is somewhere in the middle. In direct sunlight the dark blue sunburst dial really pops and in the shade it looks almost black.


I generally agree with this, but if the orange one came with a red GMT hand, that is the one I'd would buy. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

In addition to concerns about the friction bezel, I'm trying to decide if there's just something about a GMT/Dive watch combo that is an incongruous mash-up. I look at it once, and it looks great. I look again and it seems like an ungainly chimera; dive watch style but air travel function.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

MikeBanzai said:


> In addition to concerns about the friction bezel, I'm trying to decide if there's just something about a GMT/Dive watch combo that is an incongruous mash-up. I look at it once, and it looks great. I look again and it seems like an ungainly chimera; dive watch style but air travel function.


GMT watches with rotating bezels have been around for decades from a wide list of manufacturers.

Maybe this isn’t the watch for you.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

MikeBanzai said:


> In addition to concerns about the friction bezel, I'm trying to decide if there's just something about a GMT/Dive watch combo that is an incongruous mash-up. I look at it once, and it looks great. I look again and it seems like an ungainly chimera; dive watch style but air travel function.


Many of the original GMT watches, many since, and many now are of the GMT/Dive variety. It's not uncommon, but maybe not your preference.

I really doubt this friction bezel would be any more problematic than a click-style bezel. If anything, less so. And in any case, easy to repair.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

Saswatch said:


> GMT watches with rotating bezels have been around for decades from a wide list of manufacturers.
> 
> Maybe this isn’t the watch for you.


Of course they have. I own some and love them. 

This watch is an oddity to me. Every other time I look at it, I love it (cool looking, GMT bezel, etc), but then the next time I look it seems like an odd mashup. (Dive style plus air travel). I "get" dive bezels on dive watches, and GMT bezels on pilot/travel watches, but I genuinely can't decide if this works. 

I'm _this_ close to buying the orange one though, because it's so darn unique.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Got mine in today. 

Beautify watch but of course, Seiko’s QC issues bear it’s ugly head. There’s a black mark on the date wheel on day 11 of the month. 

Now, I must decide to either send it back to Serious Watches for warranty work, return it and buy another one or just live with it and not wear it on the 11th of every month. 

Decisions….





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

LPhiE said:


> Got mine in today.
> 
> Beautify watch but of course, Seiko’s QC issues bear it’s ugly head. There’s a black mark on the date wheel on day 11 of the month.
> 
> ...


I’d just live with it.

For me it’s not worth the extra hassle…
The watch is stunning, even with the very small imperfection.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Within a month or two you won't even see it when you look at the date


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

It's a Seiko. It's going to have a few visual imperfections, and most examples off the assembly line are going to run like garbage, but if you can put up with never knowing the time within more than a minute or two and the fact that your watch is better off owned by those of us whose eyes have passed their fortieth year and can't see a few spots or be sure of a misalignment, it has dynamite style, fills a caller role well and a traveler role in a pinch, and it won't likely quit on you no matter that you never service it or how you abuse it.

I like it, and I haven't liked very many non-Grand Seikos (and few of those too) in many a year. Silly as it may seem, the world emerging from Covid and cautiously traveling again seems to have a thirst for multi-timezone watches, and Seiko are on target with this IMO.


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

Saswatch said:


> You’ve mentioned “crown” or “screw down crown” in 40% of your posts so far.
> 
> I get that you have a huge desire for that functionality but you could look outside of a Seiko 5?


This. If a person wants a 200m ISO diver for less than $400, they have their choice of the Turtle, the Monster, or the Samurai. They’re only about a hundred dollars more than the SKX was towards the end. They’re also much better looking IMO.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice looking watch but way overpriced for hardlex and a stamped clasp. Glycine combat GMT is roughly the same price and a much better value.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Mikeman said:


> Nice looking watch but way overpriced for hardlex and a stamped clasp. Glycine combat GMT is roughly the same price and a much better value.


Yes, but only in North America (as ever). Everywhere else, they are roughly double the price, maybe more. Invicta-style pricing is only used by Glycine in America: the rest of us subsidise you . After you've imported a grey one from Jomashop or whatever, with its unusable grey warranty, paid 30% in duties and tax, waited months for it to clear processing because of the backlog, and then have it arrive with the GMT out of alignment because of all the knocks its had... gah, it's just not worth it. So hardly anyone does that.


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

LPhiE said:


> Got mine in today.
> 
> Beautify watch but of course, Seiko’s QC issues bear it’s ugly head. There’s a black mark on the date wheel on day 11 of the month.
> 
> ...


If it were me, and the process wasn't too much of a pain, I would return it for a replacement.

I bought a DressKX not long after release that had what appeared to be a small scratch on the 'Tuesday' of the day wheel. I figured I could live with it, and after a while didn't even notice it..... until it wasn't there any more.

What I now suspect was a small hair or sliver of metal is now floating around in the movement somewhere. It hasn't caused any issues so far, but in retrospect I wish I'd gone for a replacement. 🙁


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

One-Seventy said:


> Yes, but only in North America (as ever). Everywhere else, they are roughly double the price, maybe more. Invicta-style pricing is only used by Glycine in America: the rest of us subsidise you . After you've imported a grey one from Jomashop or whatever, with its unusable grey warranty, paid 30% in duties and tax, waited months for it to clear processing because of the backlog, and then have it arrive with the GMT out of alignment because of all the knocks its had... gah, it's just not worth it. So hardly anyone does that.


Actually, The box and case it comes in is much better and stronger than what seiko gives you on the 5 models so being knocked around would be a bigger issue for Seiko I would think. Ashford is a an official Glycine agent so the Glycine 2 year warranty stands. I still would take it over a the seiko 5 GMT anyday. The 5s are to expensive to begin with and now almost double for for what? Solid end links and GMT function?? with no sapphire and a garbage clasp, no screw down crown. Not much value in it at all.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mikeman said:


> Actually, The box and case it comes in is much better and stronger than what seiko gives you on the 5 models so being knocked around would be a bigger issue for Seiko I would think. Ashford is a an official Glycine agent so the Glycine 2 year warranty stands. I still would take it over a the seiko 5 GMT anyday. The 5s are to expensive to begin with and now almost double for for what? Solid end links and GMT function?? with no sapphire and a garbage clasp, no screw down crown. Not much value in it at all.


Did you read the part about price?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

No gripes here


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Did you read the part about price?


Yeah I did. Still a better value. He isn’t going to pay 30% import tax on the seiko? Also, the euro to dollar conversion would benefit him more so. Too each their own. I just can’t see it being a good value compared to the glycine. Seikos used to be a good deal but cmon, this is a kool aide watch if there ever was one.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mikeman said:


> Yeah I did. Still a better value. He isn’t going to pay 30% import tax on the seiko? Also, the euro to dollar conversion would benefit him more so. Too each their own. I just can’t see it being a good value compared to the glycine. Seikos used to be a good deal but cmon, this is a kool aide watch if there ever was one.


Their prices are low because no one is buying. If people were buying them they wouldn't have been bought by Invicta. So Seiko should over produce watches no one wants and bankrupt themselves? 😄


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Uhh!; after reading your comments about the watch, I'm not going to buy it, I liked it; Thanks for alerting me!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Their prices are low because no one is buying. If people were buying them they wouldn't have been bought by Invicta. So Seiko should over produce watches no one wants and bankrupt themselves? 😄


 Being bought by invicta has nothing to do with the value and quality you get. Smart people who know value buy them. In every category from crystal to clasp the glycine is a better value.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> No gripes here
> View attachment 16755541
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mikeman said:


> Being bought by invicta has nothing to do with the value and quality you get. Smart people who know value buy them. In every category from crystal to clasp the glycine is a better value.


Again, read what I said. Nothing you've just posted has anything to do with what I said. Read slowly if needed.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I got mine in yesterday. Immediate threw on the Bandoleer from strapcode because it was sized for my SRPD already. Pretty much a grand slam of a watch IMO. I mean I also like my SRPD rootbeer build, but this one is like butter IMO. Great release























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Again, read what I said. Nothing you've just posted has anything to do with what I said. Read slowly if needed.


Yeah it does, you just don’t accept it.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

mconlonx said:


> I really doubt this friction bezel would be any more problematic than a click-style bezel. If anything, less so. And in any case, easy to repair.


On bezel concerns:
I’ve had click bezels, which between the clicks felt friction-free until the next engagement. I have the Glycine style with the lock-down crown, and when that crown is loose, the bezel spins pretty much without resistance.

I also had one where the bezel was kept from inadvertent turning by friction alone, and to turn it you simply overcame the friction. In time, I could no longer overcome the friction.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

MikeBanzai said:


> I also had one where the bezel was kept from inadvertent turning by friction alone, and to turn it you simply overcame the friction. In time, I could no longer overcome the friction.


Curious - what brand was that one?

Seiko use an o-ring to secure the bezel to the case. At least the ones with which I am familiar. For unidirectional ones with click action, there's a flat spring under that with engagement "arms," which fit into notches in the underside of the bezel, providing "click" and uni-directionality.

I've modded uni-directional bezels to bi-directionality, simply by removing the spring. The o-ring retention system provides enough friction to keep the bezel in place, when positioned, does not offer any more or less resistance than a clicky bezel, when turning.

The operation of the Tortoise models felt exactly the same as the mod. I would be insanely surprised to find out the bezels on these GMT models are any different.

Point being, there should be no greater chance of these freezing up than any other Seiko bezel, bi- or uni-dicrectional. And even if it does, removal for cleaning and perhaps o-ring replacement is as simple as it gets, either as a DIY fix, or for a watchmaker.

I just don't see it as any kind of issue with this particular model, until/unless reports from owners start indicating otherwise.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

mconlonx said:


> Curious - what brand was that one?
> 
> Seiko use an o-ring to secure the bezel to the case. At least the ones with which I am familiar. For unidirectional ones with click action, there's a flat spring under that with engagement "arms," which fit into notches in the underside of the bezel, providing "click" and uni-directionality.
> 
> ...


It was a Citizen with the E6B slide rule bezel. Only bezel I’ve ever had that was a friction-fit (for obvious functional reasons…a click bezel wouldn’t be great for a slide rule!)

When the Nighthawk model was released, I was pretty excited, because a crown-actuated rotating chapter ring solved the whole problem. Still smooth 10 years later!

This is also why I passed on other friction bezel slide rule watches.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

Mikeman said:


> Nice looking watch but way overpriced for hardlex and a stamped clasp. Glycine combat GMT is roughly the same price and a much better value.


As the owner of three (3) Glycine Airman, I have to say I think the Seiko has a more…vibrant…design, if you will. It’s just more fun. The Glycine Combat is kind of a boring watch.

I like the colors on the Seiko, and I like that the hands, particularly the fact that they didn’t use a circular end hour hand a la Rolex…like Glycine did. I also like that Seiko put the 24 hour indications on the rehaut as well as on the bezel; it makes the three-time-zone tracking look deliberate. (I do wish they had a little mark of some kind for the odd hours, but that’s just me.)


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Alen David said:


> I’d just live with it.
> 
> For me it’s not worth the extra hassle…
> The watch is stunning, even with the very small imperfection.
> ...












You are right. After sleeping on it, I’ll just keep it as is. In the last 24 hours, the watch is running +\- 0 seconds. 

If I do want to get the date wheel fixed, there’s a Seiko AD close to me that can do it and realign the hands and chapter ring for $100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

VincentG said:


> Within a month or two you won't even see it when you look at the date


True. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

ShoreFire77 said:


> If it were me, and the process wasn't too much of a pain, I would return it for a replacement.
> 
> I bought a DressKX not long after release that had what appeared to be a small scratch on the 'Tuesday' of the day wheel. I figured I could live with it, and after a while didn't even notice it..... until it wasn't there any more.
> 
> What I now suspect was a small hair or sliver of metal is now floating around in the movement somewhere. It hasn't caused any issues so far, but in retrospect I wish I'd gone for a replacement.


I was going to send it back until the AD told me they won’t have any replacements until end of August. 

As other people have said, I’d rather just live with it since the movement is running so well on my example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Mikeman said:


> Yeah I did. Still a better value. He isn’t going to pay 30% import tax on the seiko?


No, no I'm not. The Seiko is sold everywhere, every penny paid. Street price of the Seiko is 360 (I spend pounds, not euros, although both are in the toilet wrt USD). A Glycine Airman is £8-900. Points obvs still being missed, moving on.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Well;I don't know, I don't know; the opinions for and against the Seiko in question are so varied and being a Seikoholic, that really guiding me by its disparate references, the majority against it, because I prefer not to buy it now. Greetings to all and Thank you very much for your comments!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Hard to take this off the wrist. So good.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

L&W said:


> Hard to take this off the wrist. So good.
> View attachment 16757643


I have the black/grey and it runs accurately, and a little better than expected (no more than +5 or 6 sec/day whether it's worn or left dial-up, happy with that for 350 sheets). but I keep seeing pictures of the other two, and wondering....


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

Just got my orange GMT today.

It's really nice, for a FOUR HUNDRED AND SEVENTY dollar watch.

I don't mind the push down crown, or hardlex crystal. It's a fun watch that I can knock around and replace if needed. Not sure why so many people are agonizing over such senseless details in this price range xD

The cyclops is a tad bit corny, but I'll get over it. It's not a dealbreaker for me.

But these folks who are acting like Seiko murdered their first born with this release... Sheesh.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> I have the black/grey and it runs accurately, and a little better than expected (no more than +5 or 6 sec/day whether it's worn or left dial-up, happy with that for 350 sheets). but I keep seeing pictures of the other two, and wondering....


Mine started as +7 to +14spd but I regulated it down to -3spd to +3 spd.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

quakeroatmeal said:


> Just got my orange GMT today.
> 
> It's really nice, for a FOUR HUNDRED AND SEVENTY dollar watch.
> 
> ...


Mmm. I've noticed quite a few folks aren't actually interested in watches, just quality assurance "issues". 

We mustn't forget the joy of spex. For 470 notes you can get a steel and ceramic Patek-a-like with an enamel dial from a Chinese sweatshop


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

LPhiE said:


> You are right. After sleeping on it, I’ll just keep it as is. In the last 24 hours, the watch is running +\- 0 seconds.
> 
> If I do want to get the date wheel fixed, there’s a Seiko AD close to me that can do it and realign the hands and chapter ring for $100.
> 
> ...


Oh ok, chapter rings can be realigned…

I just googled SKX chapter ring replacements.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

LPhiE said:


> You are right. After sleeping on it, I’ll just keep it as is. In the last 24 hours, the watch is running +\- 0 seconds.
> 
> If I do want to get the date wheel fixed, there’s a Seiko AD close to me that can do it and realign the hands and chapter ring for $100.
> 
> ...





percysmith said:


> Oh ok, chapter rings can be realigned…
> 
> I just googled SKX chapter ring replacements.


The movement attached to the dial can be rotated CW/CCW slightly to line up with the minute markers if it’s off.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Would replacing the crystal risk cracking the hardlex bezel?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

charger02 said:


> Would replacing the crystal risk cracking the hardlex bezel?


I think you’d want to remove the bezel first.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

I was going to wait until LIW did something cool with this movement, so I didn't have to mod may way to happiness, but I am not patient enough for that.










After playing frankenwatch with this new piece, and my SKX007 nearby, I can confirm, nothing fits. This will require a complete movement swap into a SKX case, with domed crystal....then mod as usual.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Saswatch said:


> I think you’d want to remove the bezel first.


That’s my point. In the process of changing the crystal you’d have to remove the bezel first. Any bending might cause the bezel to crack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

Been wearing mine for a week straight. Love it and haven't worn any other watch since


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

SSK GMT Modding - SSK001 SSK003 SSK005 Mods - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Modding


The main question we've been getting: can I mod the new Seiko 5 Sports Style SSK GMT Series?




usa.crystaltimes.net





Get to work modding


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

mylesofsmyles said:


> SSK GMT Modding - SSK001 SSK003 SSK005 Mods - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Modding
> 
> 
> The main question we've been getting: can I mod the new Seiko 5 Sports Style SSK GMT Series?
> ...


So, if I’m reading this correctly, no Pepsi dive bezel on the GMT, unless I can live with a “gap”. Bummer!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Brackish said:


> So, if I’m reading this correctly, no Pepsi dive bezel on the GMT, unless I can live with a “gap”. Bummer!


It simply states that no SKX/SRPD pepsi bezel inserts without a gap, give the mod parts suppliers/manufacturers a month or two


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Really glad I went with the bright one, a good change from the usual black/blue that seems to plague my watch box.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Brackish said:


> So, if I’m reading this correctly, no Pepsi dive bezel on the GMT, unless I can live with a “gap”. Bummer!


Yep, and didn't go as planned for me either. That said, it's no big deal.

I already ordered all parts I'll need to swap to a proper SKX007 case. The only missing link is a chapter ring that emulates the new GMT piece.

As another member said, give the suppliers a month or so.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Yep, and didn't go as planned for me either. That said, it's no big deal.
> 
> I already ordered all parts I'll need to swap to a proper SKX007 case. The only missing link is a chapter ring that emulates the new GMT piece.
> 
> As another member said, give the suppliers a month or so.


So going by that, the new bezel is larger in diameter and looking at pictures, taller in height than SKX/5KX ones. Anyone confirm?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> So going by that, the new bezel is larger in diameter and looking at pictures, taller in height than SKX/5KX ones. Anyone confirm?


It’s got a depth and diameter difference, yeah. All detailed in the CT write up


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

mylesofsmyles said:


> It’s got a depth and diameter difference, yeah. All detailed in the CT write up


It didn’t mention the bezel thickness.

The movement thickness was known previously but it appears the crystal is taller to clear the second hand. Since the bezel is level with the flat OEM crystal, the taller height of the bezel was my conclusion.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I might’ve missed this but what’s the real world case thickness?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I told myself when these were first released that I would finally enforce some impulse control, and wait it out for a while. 
So naturally, I saw one at an AD today and bought it on the spot. Sigh...









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

ck13 said:


> I told myself when these were first released that I would finally enforce some impulse control, and wait it out for a while.
> So naturally, I saw one at an AD today and bought it on the spot. Sigh...
> 
> 
> ...


In the case of the Longines Zulu Time my restraint was “wait til they coughed up some sort of discount”. They aren’t yet.

But when I went to the Seiko HK boutiques they were already applying 20% store wide discounts to the US$443 RRP so I bite.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Alen David said:


> View attachment 16762349
> 
> 
> Really glad I went with the bright one, a good change from the usual black/blue that seems to plague my watch box.


Is the bezel grey and black? From the pictures and some of the vids it looked to be all black.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

ck13 said:


> I told myself when these were first released that I would finally enforce some impulse control, and wait it out for a while.
> So naturally, I saw one at an AD today and bought it on the spot. Sigh...
> 
> 
> ...


You're obviously an early adopter, I see


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alen David said:


> View attachment 16762349
> 
> 
> Really glad I went with the bright one, a good change from the usual black/blue that seems to plague my watch box.


Great picture too !!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Loving the jubilee, feels solid but still has good flex... if it had the taper of the skx bracelet 22mm to 18mm it would be a home run. When I picked mine up I scored a the value of a 20% discount as store credit off my next purchase, so that was pretty good.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ck13 said:


> Loving the jubilee, feels solid but still has good flex... if it had the taper of the skx bracelet 22mm to 18mm it would be a home run. When I picked mine up I scored a the value of a 20% discount as store credit off my next purchase, so that was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. All I got was them to waive the taxes.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

I don’t like Jubilee-style straps so I replaced mine with a President-style one instead.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

ck13 said:


> Loving the jubilee, feels solid but still has good flex... if it had the taper of the skx bracelet 22mm to 18mm it would be a home run.



interesting. I measured my new SSK bracelet to have the same taper, 22/18mm


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

I tried to replace the bezel today with a pilot bezel made for SKX but i could not press it to fit. Now waiting for someone to make an Exp2 (or rather GS SBGN005 style) bezel that would fit.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have been enjoying mine. Also, I prefer the push pull crown over the screw down crown. Much easier to wind up and set the time and date.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

ck13 said:


> Loving the jubilee, feels solid but still has good flex... if it had the taper of the skx bracelet 22mm to 18mm it would be a home run. When I picked mine up I scored a the value of a 20% discount as store credit off my next purchase, so that was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought these did taper to 18, what is width at clasp, 20?


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hale color said:


> Thought these did taper to 18, what is width at clasp, 20?


I am getting 17.9 at the bracelet, and 19.6 at the clasp.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

On a Tropic strap (made by the same company who makes ISOFRANE). This has to be the most comfortable watch strap combo I’ve ever worn. Watch is a little smaller than I’m used to but I think the combo works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Does that hideous wart on the crystal cone off with acetone or something? It's ugly enough on a Rolex, even uglier on anything else..


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

Couple of little gripes on qc. Second picture shows a speck of something after getting in under the bezel insert at 9 / 18:00. I have checked photos after I picked up the watch on Sunday and it wasn’t there. I swam at the beach yesterday morning so something got in there, or something flaked off. I hit with a powerful blast of water edge on from the tap and no water got in there so I’m not sure what happened?

First pic shows a speck of dirt at the top of the lume triangle at 12.
Rehaut is also not aligned wonderfully most evident at 6 and 9


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

My bezel already broke/won't rotate. The watch is 12 days old and I haven't even worn it all 12 days. WTF!!

Have any of you tried to use a Seiko international warranty in the US?


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

keerola said:


> I tried to replace the bezel today with a pilot bezel made for SKX but i could not press it to fit. Now waiting for someone to make an Exp2 (or rather GS SBGN005 style) bezel that would fit.


Just curious what could be more of a pilot bezel than the 24hr bezel this watch comes with.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

MikeBanzai said:


> Just curious what could be more of a pilot bezel than the 24hr bezel this watch comes with.


I think he means something like this:








SKX007 Pilot Bezel: Polished Finish | namokiMODS


Get 20% off any bezel with the purchase of a watch case! Use discount code BEZELBUNDLE during checkout. Our Pilot Bezel in Polished Finish gives a slightly more dressy, toned-down look to the tool-ish style of the SKX. It totally transforms the look of your watch. We recommend pairing our Pilot...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

Saswatch said:


> I think he means something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. 
I was obviously thinking aviation, and GMT/24hr bezels top the list of “pilot bezels” in my mind. Also, countdown bezels and slide rule, but obviously slide rule doesn’t work on this watch, and when you have a 24hr 2nd hour hand, the 24hr bezel makes a lot of sense for the design of this watch.


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

NorCalKid said:


> My bezel already broke/won't rotate. The watch is 12 days old and I haven't even worn it all 12 days. WTF!!
> 
> Have any of you tried to use a Seiko international warranty in the US?


have you tried rotating it whilst holding it under running water from tap 🚰, there might be a little grime / particles in there that will loosen up once you do that??


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

mylesofsmyles said:


> interesting. I measured my new SSK bracelet to have the same taper, 22/18mm


Yep, my mistake. Got my measurements mixed up.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

osnola ibax said:


> have you tried rotating it whilst holding it under running water from tap 🚰, there might be a little grime / particles in there that will loosen up once you do that??


It won't rotate at all.

Mine is one of the ones that doesn't say "Made in Japan" at the bottom. 12 days before I had a problem. Guess this is confirmation they are made in China, 12 days is about right....


----------



## Chappys4life (Dec 6, 2012)

Just ordered a ssk003. What is the best nato replacement strap for it? I love the metal band but want a black nato or silicon to use for daily wear


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

NorCalKid said:


> It won't rotate at all.
> 
> Mine is one of the ones that doesn't say "Made in Japan" at the bottom. 12 days before I had a problem. Guess this is confirmation they are made in China, 12 days is about right....


I thought all of these in the 1st batch were Made in Japan
Would love to see a pic of the dial on the one you got


----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

Are some made in Japan and some in China? I assumed they were going to be MiJ considering the price but then saw some dials said so and some didn’t. 

Honestly the reason I held off is I’m not going to spend almost $500 on a Chinese made watch.

Don’t want to start a debate, I’m sure the MiC ones are perfectly fine, it’s just my personal feelings.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

On a Turtle silicone strap.


----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)

I’m really enjoying mine so far


----------



## Choil (May 7, 2018)

I’m very much enjoying mine as well.

On perusing the manual it seems there may be screw down crowns and compass bezel options before long, as they are specifically explained with regards this movement. 

I’m personally hoping to see dawn grey and blue lagoon colour ways eventually!


----------



## Choil (May 7, 2018)

Curiously mine has a serial number starting with 5. I thought the first digit signified the year. Anyone else notice strangeness in that regard?


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Choil said:


> Curiously mine has a serial number starting with 5. I thought the first digit signified the year. Anyone else notice strangeness in that regard?



Must be a new numbering system. Or 5 meaning Seiko 5…

Who knows?


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

On black leather with accent stitching.

What do y’all think?


----------



## Choil (May 7, 2018)

Alen David said:


> Must be a new numbering system. Or 5 meaning Seiko 5…
> 
> Who knows?


That’s a thought yeah. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Choil (May 7, 2018)

Ah, I should have googled before posting. The serial numbering convention seems to have changed. My bad



New Five Sports Serial Number Format


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

I really love this watch. Despite the couple of qc niggles I mentioned earlier, I think this is gonna be a keeper.
My collection has become quite mature and serious over the last year or so, so it’s great to add a bit of colour to proceedings. The gmt functionality is great and I love the bracelet, dial, bezel combination.
Haven’t been this excited about a watch for a long time.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Alen David said:


> On black leather with accent stitching.
> 
> What do y’all think?
> 
> ...


Love the strap. Dig the orange.Wish the bezel numerals were white.


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks like I won the Seiko accuracy lottery. Keeping time to approx +5 seconds per day. Would have taken their arm and all if they offered me that before buying


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

osnola ibax said:


> Looks like I won the Seiko accuracy lottery. Keeping time to approx +5 seconds per day. Would have taken their arm and all if they offered me that before buying


Try regulating (I took the back off on 9th)


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

percysmith said:


> Try regulating (I took the back off on 9th)


+5 secs a day is amazing. That’s within Omega Metas testing standards


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Chappys4life said:


> Just ordered a ssk003. What is the best nato replacement strap for it? I love the metal band but want a black nato or silicon to use for daily wear


if you can get your hands on a Seiko nato from a SRPD (5KX), you won’t regret it. Super comfy.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

I got the call! I’m sure that joke is wearing thin, but I was really, really excited when one of my local ADs called me today to let me know they had gotten these in. I only asked for the blue version, but they ordered all 3. I looked them all over, but I stuck to my guns. I have zero complaints. Bonus - the Seiko jubilee bracelets are just as comfortable as I have heard.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Chappys4life said:


> Just ordered a ssk003. What is the best nato replacement strap for it? I love the metal band but want a black nato or silicon to use for daily wear


You might consider a rubber strap/end link combination from Clockwork Republic. Here's my SBSA009 on one:


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

Someone in another group posted a question asking about brushed center links ("Japan version") vs. polished center links ("SSK version"). Anyone know what's up with that? I have an SSK003 (just checked the box) that's marked "Made in Japan" on the dial with polished center links. Did they really do two different versions of the bracelet?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Brackish said:


> Someone in another group posted a question asking about brushed center links ("Japan version") vs. polished center links ("SSK version"). Anyone know what's up with that? I have an SSK003 (just checked the box) that's marked "Made in Japan" on the dial with polished center links. Did they really do two different versions of the bracelet?


Yes

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/vvhjyr


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

percysmith said:


> Yes
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/vvhjyr


Thanks!


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

I am taking the plunge. Following the CT article and swapping to a SKX007 case, to support all the other goodies. Still undecided on a chapter ring, but inclined to just go with a stock SKX/SRPD unit.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

mylesofsmyles said:


> I am taking the plunge. Following the CT article and swapping to a SKX007 case, to support all the other goodies. Still undecided on a chapter ring, but inclined to just go with a SKX/SRPD unit.
> 
> View attachment 16775952


Isn’t the chapter ring different? It has 2 notches instead of one. That’s what’s holding me back on the 5MT.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

mylesofsmyles said:


> I am taking the plunge. Following the CT article and swapping to a SKX007 case, to support all the other goodies. Still undecided on a chapter ring, but inclined to just go with a SKX/SRPD unit.
> 
> View attachment 16775952


Won't you need a different crystal as well? I thought I read the stack height was higher due to the extra hand, but I could be wrong.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

How did you guys size the bracelet?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> Isn’t the chapter ring different? It has 2 notches instead of one. That’s what’s holding me back on the 5MT.


SSK and SKX rings apparently do differ. Since I am going to SKX case, I need a SKX chapter ring, but intended to preserve the aesthetic of the SSK ring.

That’s all behind me now. I am too impatient for my own good, and gutted a SRPD for it’s chapter ring to complete my build. Here you go, a SSK001 swapped to SKX007 case, with Crystal Times domed crystal, and a cheap aluminum bezel insert (ceramic is in the mail)










it was my first time doing a crown stem cutting, but it was a simple transformation.

Having worn the stock SSK001 for a week, the difference visually and bezel action is vast! 120 click bezel adds functionality…that infinite friction type of the SSK moves around too easily to make that useful.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

mylesofsmyles said:


> SSK and SKX rings apparently do differ. Since I am going to SKX case, I need a SKX chapter ring, but intended to preserve the aesthetic of the SSK ring.
> 
> That’s all behind me now. I am too impatient for my own good, and gutted a SRPD for it’s chapter ring to complete my build. Here you go, a SSK001 swapped to SKX007 case, with Crystal Times domed crystal, and a cheap aluminum bezel insert (ceramic is in the mail)
> 
> ...


Did the domed crystal add too much height? I would love to add a Pepsi timing bezel to my SSK003, but I think I would be way out of my depth trying to do a full swap. I'll probably just hold out and hope that someone starts making bezels/inserts specifically for these. Hoping they become popular enough that that's the case.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Brackish said:


> Did the domed crystal add too much height? I would love to add a Pepsi timing bezel to my SSK003, but I think I would be way out of my depth trying to do a full swap. I'll probably just hold out and hope that someone starts making bezels/inserts specifically for these. Hoping they become popular enough that that's the case.


I wished I could have stuck to a SSK chassis, but the desire for a threaded crown made the jump easy. Frankly, if you can swap a crystal, you can do this swap. 

ink I managed to keep cost under $200 for all the parts, and I went through reputable vendors. You can do it for considerably less with off brand SKX case. 

The domed crystal does not stick out too much and looks great..I bought the cheap aluminum flat insert before I took the plunge. My sloped ceramic is in the mail and then it won’t look funny. 

glad I did it


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

mylesofsmyles said:


> SSK and SKX rings apparently do differ. Since I am going to SKX case, I need a SKX chapter ring, but intended to preserve the aesthetic of the SSK ring.
> 
> That’s all behind me now. I am too impatient for my own good, and gutted a SRPD for it’s chapter ring to complete my build. Here you go, a SSK001 swapped to SKX007 case, with Crystal Times domed crystal, and a cheap aluminum bezel insert (ceramic is in the mail)
> 
> ...


Crown stem cutting? New stem for the screw down crown?


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

mylesofsmyles said:


> SSK and SKX rings apparently do differ. Since I am going to SKX case, I need a SKX chapter ring, but intended to preserve the aesthetic of the SSK ring.
> 
> That’s all behind me now. I am too impatient for my own good, and gutted a SRPD for it’s chapter ring to complete my build. Here you go, a SSK001 swapped to SKX007 case, with Crystal Times domed crystal, and a cheap aluminum bezel insert (ceramic is in the mail)
> 
> ...


man, whoever created that bezel w/ a lume pip that screams "cheap aftermarket pos" should be banished! lol...glad to see you have a ceramic one on way.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Akkis (Mar 9, 2017)

charger02 said:


> How did you guys size the bracelet?


Its push pins.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> Crown stem cutting? New stem for the screw down crown?


That's it, correct. SKX007 case swap was for the threaded crown, so I had to cut the new stem to proper length.


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

By any standard, the ssk005 is a beautiful watch


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

I don’t know what happened. My SPRE67 has gone on for months without a scratch. Two weeks with the SSK001 and this happens…


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

percysmith said:


> I don’t know what happened. My SPRE67 has gone on for months without a scratch. Two weeks with the SSK001 and this happens…
> 
> View attachment 16777191


Watches get scratches. Such is life. You should see the back of my bb58 where I’ve been changing straps. It’s shameful.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

While the jubilee was really comfortable to wear, even in the heat, I wasn’t entirely comfortable with how “flashy” it made the watch look when combined with the reflective bezel. So, I picked one of these up, and I think it’s a perfect fit for the watch. Great for the summer and all of the activities that go with the season.


----------



## Choil (May 7, 2018)

I also found the jubilee very comfortable but slightly too shiny. I’ll enjoy it now and then, but for now it lives on my favourite strap, an Erika’s Original.








Mine was initially running +18spd, within spec but a little too far out for my liking. Plus part of the fun with Seiko is getting them to run as well as possible. Now at +3 spd after regulating.

Very happy with this great watch. I plan on modding it with a different bezel insert when I find the right one, I’m thinking of going “full blueberry”


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Choil said:


> I also found the jubilee very comfortable but slightly too shiny. I’ll enjoy it now and then, but for now it lives on my favourite strap, an Erika’s Original.
> View attachment 16778434
> 
> Mine was initially running +18spd, within spec but a little too far out for my liking. Plus part of the fun with Seiko is getting them to run as well as possible. Now at +3 spd after regulating.
> ...


May want to make sure it’s not magnetized before regulating. All my watches that have come via mail have been magnetized and running fast.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> May want to make sure it’s not magnetized before regulating. All my watches that have come via mail have been magnetized and running fast.


Agree. Use ‎LEPSI - Watch MAGNETISM (not sure what’s the Android counterpart)


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

What is the US release date again for these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choil (May 7, 2018)

Saswatch said:


> May want to make sure it’s not magnetized before regulating. All my watches that have come via mail have been magnetized and running fast.


Yes I agree, always try non invasive before open heart! Thanks


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Gray_Panther said:


> What is the US release date again for these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Something like three weeks ago


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Namoki ceramic bezel arrived, that completes my SKX conversion for my GMT. I am scratching my head on fitting a SSK001 movement into a DressKX case next. Excited to see some of your future creations


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

GMT hands align:


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Test fit on 6.5” wrist. Nice finishing!


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

keerola said:


> I tried to replace the bezel today with a pilot bezel made for SKX but i could not press it to fit. Now waiting for someone to make an Exp2 (or rather GS SBGN005 style) bezel that would fit.


Did not press hard enough the first time.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

Disco240 said:


> Test fit on 6.5” wrist. Nice finishing!
> View attachment 16781003


 My wrist is the same size, and it wears great!


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

keerola said:


> Did not press hard enough the first time.


Looks good without the bezel.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

percysmith said:


> GMT hands align:
> View attachment 16780943


Rehaut looks good too. Mine looks slightly - and i mean slightly, you need to take it off, close one eye and look for it - out at 22 and 24, which is printing as the other 2-hour increments are spot on, as is the GMT hand, all the way round. 

My '001 has also kept very good time at about +5/day when worn. There's a fair amount of poisitonal variance when left in one position - dial down it's slow, crown down its fast - but it's a £320 watch and I have reasonable expectations.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Picked mine up the week of release but was traveling. I finally got home and sized it. 










Alignment not too bad. Just a little off at the 18 for me.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> Rehaut looks good too. Mine looks slightly - and i mean slightly, you need to take it off, close one eye and look for it - out at 22 and 24, which is printing as the other 2-hour increments are spot on, as is the GMT hand, all the way round.
> 
> My '001 has also kept very good time at about +5/day when worn. There's a fair amount of poisitonal variance when left in one position - dial down it's slow, crown down its fast - but it's a £320 watch and I have reasonable expectations.


I had to shop my watch to get the rehaut right. I passed on this one:








(I passed by the same shop yesterday, someone else did snap it up, with misaligned rehaut)

My positional variance -3spd to +3spd Seiko 5 gmt (ssk)


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

Choil said:


> I also found the jubilee very comfortable but slightly too shiny. I’ll enjoy it now and then, but for now it lives on my favourite strap, an Erika’s Original.
> View attachment 16778434
> 
> Mine was initially running +18spd, within spec but a little too far out for my liking. Plus part of the fun with Seiko is getting them to run as well as possible. Now at +3 spd after regulating.
> ...


Are those just a single pass under the back of the watch?


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

Gray_Panther said:


> What is the US release date again for these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're available in the U.S. I picked mine up from a local AD last week. They had to order it, but they got it in about a week.


----------



## Choil (May 7, 2018)

Brackish said:


> Are those just a single pass under the back of the watch?


Yes that’s right. They are awesome!


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

kevinkar said:


> Looks good without the bezel.


It does have a bezel, just not rotatable.









SKX007/SRPD Pilot Bezel - CT206 Polished/Brushed - Seiko Mod - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Mod Parts


General Description: Material – Stainless Steel 316L surgical grade Pilot Bezel. Type/Design – SKX007 and Variants - Solid Pilot type fixed bezel non-rotating. Custom made for Crystaltimes standard Sapphires CT025 Flat and CT037 DD as well as the standard Seiko oem flat hardlex crystal. NOTE -...




usa.crystaltimes.net





i can’t remember where i sourced the part but for sure it is not from crystaltimes, so i don’t know if theirs would fit or not.


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

I've just been in to my local AD who had the black version in stock. I moved all hands round to the 12 position and the GMT hand was out by a fraction, enough to bug me and stopped me from pulling the trigger.

Over all I think I still prefer my SUN019P1 GMT.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Brackish said:


> Someone in another group posted a question asking about brushed center links ("Japan version") vs. polished center links ("SSK version"). Anyone know what's up with that? I have an SSK003 (just checked the box) that's marked "Made in Japan" on the dial with polished center links. Did they really do two different versions of the bracelet?


Yes, i got my SBSC001 today and it has brushed center links. My SSK003 has polished.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

keerola said:


> Yes, i got my SBSC001 today and it has brushed center links. My SSK003 has polished.
> 
> View attachment 16784381


Thanks!


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

I had to see for myself….

my GMT movement in my DresSKX case.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok I put my SSK001 on a Strapcode Endmill. Fat springbars have to be used:










I have to decide whether I like this weight. On one hand it invokes the adding weight just to add weight feeling that San Martin went Mini-Review: San Martin SN-016G GMT Diver . On the other hand it’s noticeably better balanced than the San Martin:



















Still fits under cuff:


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

That watch deserves a proper bracelet. Looks great!


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

It looks like Seiko warranty sucks. I am expected to send the watch in at my expense in non original packaging as they throw away all packaging. WTF, My watch broke after 12 days, I'm supposed to go out and buy a shipping box and pay to send it in. 

I regret buying this watch! Guna call tomorrow and try to get them to give me a shipping label or something.


----------



## wgazdik (Dec 21, 2021)

I bought the blue. Thought the orange too bright and would look like a neon sign on my wrist.
Hate to disappoint all the naysayers, but, I just love this watch. I've read so many negative comments.
I not only like but prefer the push-pull crown. I have two screw in crown watches that sometimes won't catch and difficult to screw in.
I like the cyclops eye. Takes me back to my Rolex days. Only 46 mm lug tip to lug tip, fits nice on my skinny wrist.
And only gains 3 S/D so far. I feel like I have found a new friend!

But, one question: Is the bezel supposed to turn so free and smooth and no ratchety clicks?
.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

wgazdik said:


> I bought the blue. Thought the orange too bright and would look like a neon sign on my wrist.
> Hate to disappoint all the naysayers, but, I just love this watch. I've read so many negative comments.
> I not only like but prefer the push-pull crown. I have two screw in crown watches that sometimes won't catch and difficult to screw in.
> I like the cyclops eye. Takes me back to my Rolex days. Only 46 mm lug tip to lug tip, fits nice on my skinny wrist.
> ...


That’s right, the infinity bezel. No clicks, no spring. It was Seiko’s simple solution to a infinity adjustable, bi-directional bezel.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

wgazdik said:


> I bought the blue. Thought the orange too bright and would look like a neon sign on my wrist.
> Hate to disappoint all the naysayers, but, I just love this watch. I've read so many negative comments.
> I not only like but prefer the push-pull crown. I have two screw in crown watches that sometimes won't catch and difficult to screw in.
> I like the cyclops eye. Takes me back to my Rolex days. Only 46 mm lug tip to lug tip, fits nice on my skinny wrist.
> ...


Yes. It's the system that Rolex persisted with until the early 90s (even on dive watches, not that it affects perceived value or utility...) although I noticed that the bezel on my SSK turned with a little less friction than I would like. It's not loose, but a bit more resistance would be better. 

The Tortoise range has a friction-set bezel which is very resistant to moving. I think whatever gasket Seiko uses in that one would work well in the 5GMT.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

NorCalKid said:


> It looks like Seiko warranty sucks. I am expected to send the watch in at my expense in non original packaging as they throw away all packaging. WTF, My watch broke after 12 days, I'm supposed to go out and buy a shipping box and pay to send it in.
> 
> I regret buying this watch! Guna call tomorrow and try to get them to give me a shipping label or something.


Your local UPS will pack it better than the original box. These aren’t wildly expensive requirements. 

But I suppose if you don’t have a lot of money then it becomes a financial burden, which I understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thought I would bump this thread. Really considering replacing the crystal. Just can’t decide between a flat blued sapphire or a domed one. Any thoughts are appreciated. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

charger02 said:


> Thought I would bump this thread. Really considering replacing the crystal. Just can’t decide between a flat blued sapphire or a domed one. Any thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just a crystal swap or is there a SKX case swap in your future?


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a crystal. I have no desire to swap cases. I am pretty happy with the stock look. Just like the clarity of sapphire.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

charger02 said:


> Just a crystal. I have no desire to swap cases. I am pretty happy with the stock look. Just like the clarity of sapphire.


I vote for flat. Keep it looking as stock as possible, but benefit from sapphire. I am doing the same on my SRPD55, and ordered a flat sapphire with clear AR, as to change the look as little as possible.


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

charger02 said:


> Just a crystal. I have no desire to swap cases. I am pretty happy with the stock look. Just like the clarity of sapphire.


I’ve owned quite a few Seikos and I would say that hardlex is better than sapphire in terms of clarity. I would stick with the stock hardlex.

changing the crystal is gonna compromise the WR too invariably


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

osnola ibax said:


> I’ve owned quite a few Seikos and I would say that hardlex is better than sapphire in terms of clarity. I would stick with the stock hardlex.
> 
> changing the crystal is gonna compromise the WR too invariably


For real? Hardlex is like looking through a tupperware compared to sapphire


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

mylesofsmyles said:


> For real? Hardlex is like looking through a tupperware compared to sapphire


I couldn’t disagree with you more. Sapphire is notoriously reflective, and can look milky from certain angles particularly the outer ring of the crystals. My turtles always had greater clarity than some sapphire watches I owned. It’s why sapphire crystals tend to be AR coated.


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

I just love how this thing plays at different angles / ambient light


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

osnola ibax said:


> I couldn’t disagree with you more. Sapphire is notoriously reflective, and can look milky from certain angles particularly the outer ring of the crystals. My turtles always had greater clarity than some sapphire watches I owned. It’s why sapphire crystals tend to be AR coated.


Interesting observation. Sapphire has always provided me with a sharper view of the dial/handset, and it's details, over mineral. Granted I have always gone the path of AR coating I agree, there is a color pollution with regards to clarity. I was merely referring to sharper sight and detail, despite a color tint.

Giving the jubilee a try on the new GMT. I opted for a new bracelet with screw-in adjustment pins and positive end links. Very comfortable, and looks "stock".


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Interesting observation. Sapphire has always provided me with a sharper view of the dial/handset, and it's details, over mineral. Granted I have always gone the path of AR coating I agree, there is a color pollution with regards to clarity. I was merely referring to sharper sight and detail, despite a color tint.
> 
> Giving the jubilee a try on the new GMT. I opted for a new bracelet with screw-in adjustment pins and positive end links. Very comfortable, and looks "stock".
> 
> View attachment 16800929


Sapphire smudges easy and without AR, tends to reduce dial clarity. Possibly the worst thing about the SARB017.


----------



## bobby68 (Apr 30, 2007)

charger02 said:


> Just a crystal. I have no desire to swap cases. I am pretty happy with the stock look. Just like the clarity of sapphire.


Infact mineral crystal is more clear than sapphire


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Difficult to remove from wrist :


----------



## twentytwomonk (Apr 29, 2018)

What's everyone's 4R34 running like? Really wanna pull the trigger, but have seen a few horror stories, and the stated tolerances are preeeeeeeeeeetty wide on this one.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

twentytwomonk said:


> What's everyone's 4R34 running like? Really wanna pull the trigger, but have seen a few horror stories, and the stated tolerances are preeeeeeeeeeetty wide on this one.


-3 to +3spd so far. Average SPD anyway.

4R34 this week:









4R36 in my SPRD67:


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

That’s how the old Navigator Timer works, and it’s a nice simple format. If you can get used to reading the 24-hour hand as the home time it works great for travel, and my understanding is that that’s the way it was intended to be used.










SkxRobbie said:


> I will go one further. I dont need 'true' or 'office'. Im happy with a slaved hand that goes around the dail once per day. If I need to track another time zone I can move the bezel. If I dont then the hand tells me the local 24 hour time.


----------



## Kenobi1 (Aug 29, 2018)

PennyTheDog said:


> That’s how the old Navigator Timer works, and it’s a nice simple format. If you can get used to reading the 24-hour hand as the home time it works great for travel, and my understanding is that that’s the way it was intended to be used.
> View attachment 16804357













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Just picked up a 001. I must say I've recently been really loving GMTs, they may soon usurp divers as my favorite type of watch. The utility is terrific. I can approximate elapsed time pretty decently by minutes OR hours. 

The "office" GMT movement suffices for me as I don't do much traveling anymore. I do interact regularly with colleagues overseas, so I like being able to track the time there. And if/when I travel, I can just use the GMT hand as the local time anyway. 

I also like to keep the GMT hand synched to my current local time (I just move the bezel to tell the time in another zone). One added benefit to this for someone that has a lot of watches and lets unworn ones die is that I can tell if the watch died in the AM or PM for date setting purposes. 

So yea, really have come around to GMTs, and it's really awesome such a useful complication is offered in such a cool inexpensive package like these new Seiko 5s.


----------



## Citrus Baba (10 mo ago)

zomg! That's so beautiful!
I am not holding my breath for a reissue, but with this movement becoming available I hope we get more GMT watches in the affordable segment in styles other than divers. Different strokes and the spice of life, you know? This one is simply georgeous. It reminds me of a linen-dialed world timer they had around the 1960s if I'm not mistaken.



PennyTheDog said:


> That’s how the old Navigator Timer works, and it’s a nice simple format. If you can get used to reading the 24-hour hand as the home time it works great for travel, and my understanding is that that’s the way it was intended to be used.
> View attachment 16804357


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

I got the blue. Wears well and the bracelet is comfortable. I am curious though, will the bracelet from this fit any of the regular 5KX watches ?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

balzebub said:


> I got the blue. Wears well and the bracelet is comfortable. I am curious though, will the bracelet from this fit any of the regular 5KX watches ?


Sounds like yes.

The SSK case is supposed to have the same lug specs as the SRPD (5KX). So you could use a SRPD oyster bracelet on your SSK, or supgrade your SRPD with a jubilee from a SSK.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Sounds like yes.
> 
> The SSK case is supposed to have the same lug specs as the SRPD (5KX). So you could use a SRPD oyster bracelet on your SSK, or supgrade your SRPD with a jubilee from a SSK.


Ah okay. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

balzebub said:


> I got the blue. Wears well and the bracelet is comfortable. I am curious though, will the bracelet from this fit any of the regular 5KX watches ?


I tried the other way around, putting a regular 5KX bracelet on my GMT and that was a 100% fit, so i would assume it works the other way around too.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn’t like the SKX. 
I didn’t like the SRPD. 
I don’t like date magnifiers. 
Yet here I am enjoying this watch.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

K42 said:


> I didn’t like the SKX.
> I didn’t like the SRPD.
> I don’t like date magnifiers.
> Yet here I am enjoying this watch.
> ...


What was it that changed you?


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

mylesofsmyles said:


> What was it that changed you?


Maybe because it's not a diver.
It's one of those instances where the watch caught my attention seeing it in person.
It scratches the itch for an affordable watch.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

K42 said:


> Maybe because it's not a diver.
> It's one of those instances where the watch caught my attention seeing it in person.
> It scratches the itch for an affordable watch.



Good stuff. Enjoy the watch; they're pretty fantastic!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

rameezhanslo said:


> I'll be getting one and modding it to this:
> View attachment 16688330
> 
> 
> So many posters with so many problems. Relax guys. It's a Seiko 5. The world is NOT ending cos of this watch


Where do you get that insert?


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Just purchased a 'proper GMT' instead


----------



## VipinLJ (8 mo ago)

I got mine the day after it was released online. I'm very surprised an AD/jewelery near me had one in stock.
It's been weeks now and I love it. Only thing I wish was better is the jubilee bracelet (I have a strapcode jubilee bracelet for my Orient Kamasu and that feels better than the Seiko Jubilee).


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

The NH34 movement became available, so I rolled my own...


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> The NH34 movement became available, so I rolled my own...
> 
> View attachment 16819379


I gotta admit these Brolex dials make me laugh lol


----------



## twentytwomonk (Apr 29, 2018)

Got my SSK005 the other day, running +1 to +3-ish so far. Not sad at all. And the sunburst on the dial is awesome. Really stoked on the purchase so far. 

My only nipick, the crown guards are weird. They only really cover the bottom part of the crown, and it feels... odd when winding the watch.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

I really wish mod community will come up with 24 hour sapphire inserts black / batman / coke / pepsi for these GMTs soon, crystals are already compatible.

Nothing else really need to mod, solid bracelet, dial / hands / movement / case all superb


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

My 001 will be here tomorrow hopefully. Was able to use a discount code at Trifecta Watches to get it for $356 shipped.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Surprised I’m still enjoying this after a week straight.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Spicing it up today with a NATO strap


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Spicing it up today with a NATO strap
> 
> View attachment 16829554


I like that crystal without the date magnifier; it looks so much cleaner. But I actually prefer the OEM bezel insert.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Problem 2: went to the next boutique in the other side of town which had the one I bought. But the GMT hand is misaligned when set with the second position quickset - Gary from I Like Watches also reported with his. As with Gary, subsequent setting the time normally corrected the problem.


GFW Watch from Malaysia also noted the same thing. This seems to be a systematic NH34 error (not noted in my Hangzhou 6460 or my ETA 2893-2 pieces):


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

bocbass said:


> My 001 will be here tomorrow hopefully. Was able to use a discount code at Trifecta Watches to get it for $356 shipped.


what's the code? =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

I have no intention of using the jubilee bracelet, too flashy for my taste, and awaiting for the arrival of a Crafter Blue rubber strap. 
So in the meantime here it is on a leather strap.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

percysmith said:


> GFW Watch from Malaysia also noted the same thing. This seems to be a systematic NH34 error (not noted in my Hangzhou 6460 or my ETA 2893-2 pieces):


It also happened to an older watch I had with the 2893. Set the 24h hand with the minute hand right on the hour, and it lands in a slightly different position, generally a fraction ahead of the next marker (around 1-2 degrees of overshoot, representing 4 to 8 minutes of time elapsed). Leave it to run, and the rest of the movement catches up whilst the GMT hand remains stationary for those few minutes. It's not an "error", as such, just a manifestation of the lost motion in the gear train (or perhaps the one-way clutch). It becomes an error if setting the 24h hand puts it permanently out of alignment as it goes around the dial.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Mamaw said:


> I have no intention of using the jubilee bracelet, too flashy for my taste, and awaiting for the arrival of a Crafter Blue rubber strap.
> So in the meantime here it is on a leather strap.


I have tried a CB. I hope you get on with it and find a good fit better than I ever did!


----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

Man, I’m back on the bandwagon for one of these. Don’t know why but I feel the need for an Orange dial.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Any of you actually use the GMT function? I took the watch on vacation in a different timezone and it was great. Turn the bezel and poof, you're on the local time. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> Any of you actually use the GMT function? I took the watch on vacation in a different timezone and it was great. Turn the bezel and poof, you're on the local time.
> 
> <* shark >>><


Mine is setup and tracking three time zones currently.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

thesharkman said:


> Any of you actually use the GMT function? I took the watch on vacation in a different timezone and it was great. Turn the bezel and poof, you're on the local time.
> 
> <* shark >>><


I've used GMT function while traveling with other watches. Currently, I have bezel set for Italian time - we're headed back over in December. Can't be too early to prepare...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Dr Arkham said:


> Man, I’m back on the bandwagon for one of these. Don’t know why but I feel the need for an Orange dial.


I'm currently in the dilemma if the SSK05 is different enough from my SRPD59 to warrant having both. 

The answer is both yes and no so far. 😄


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I'm currently in the dilemma if the SSK05 is different enough from my SRPD59 to warrant having both.
> 
> The answer is both yes and no so far. 😄


I Choose Both.

I bought an SSK001, and within a week I ordered a SRPD55.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

One-Seventy said:


> Yes. It's the system that Rolex persisted with until the early 90s (even on dive watches, not that it affects perceived value or utility...) although I noticed that the bezel on my SSK turned with a little less friction than I would like. It's not loose, but a bit more resistance would be better.
> 
> The Tortoise range has a friction-set bezel which is very resistant to moving. I think whatever gasket Seiko uses in that one would work well in the 5GMT.


I agree. The bezel on my blue turns just a little too freely. I call it a 'floating bezel'.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

twentytwomonk said:


> What's everyone's 4R34 running like? Really wanna pull the trigger, but have seen a few horror stories, and the stated tolerances are preeeeeeeeeeetty wide on this one.


Mine was running at minus 3 S/D which ain't much but I just don't like a slow watch, so, I regulated it and now plus 1 or 2 S/D.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

thesharkman said:


> Any of you actually use the GMT function? I took the watch on vacation in a different timezone and it was great. Turn the bezel and poof, you're on the local time.


Yep. I am on vacation in the Dardanelles, my son is currently touring Canada. Rest of the family in England. Local 12h time points to AST (I had to hack it for a few sec to reset it, and lose all that brilliant accuracy you get with a 4R - oH nOeS! Fake GMT, boo). The 24hr hand points to BST, and the bezel tracks CDT.


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

bobby68 said:


> Infact mineral crystal is more clear than sapphire


Is hardlex mineral? I thought it was proprietary SEIKO?


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

percysmith said:


> -3 to +3spd so far. Average SPD anyway.
> 
> 4R34 this week:
> View attachment 16802878
> ...


What app is that? Sorry if it’s a dumb question.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

blondie said:


> What app is that? Sorry if it’s a dumb question.











‎Watch Tracker


‎Watch Tracker is a revolutionary app for tracking the accuracy of a wristwatch. It's dramatically easier and more accurate than any previous method. Just tap a button when the time on your watch matches the time displayed by the app, and Watch Tracker does the rest. It synchronizes with an...



apps.apple.com


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

blondie said:


> Is hardlex mineral? I thought it was proprietary SEIKO?


Hardlex is Seiko's proprietary mineral glass


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

For those that already have one of these, do they wear true to size, larger, or smaller? I have the SLA019, spec'd at 44MM, and it wears nowhere near that. Feels and looks like a 40MM. The SKK 00x is 42.5MM, but from the photos I've seen, appears to wear larger. I am thinking of picking one up, but will wait till supply is a little better.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Personally, I think the phrase ‘wears smaller/larger’ without any explanation is not a very good description. I think my SSK001 wears the same as an SKX007/009. It’s a 42mm wide case but the lug to lug (height) is relatively short, so it feels smaller. The bezel is also 41mm wide, so the watch looks smaller than its stated size.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My 44mm Sumo "wears" large on my 19cm 7.5" wrist, my Sarb 035 "wears" small on my wrist  I have never felt that an SKX 007/9 was a large watch, the added thickness will be a bonus IMO and the upgraded jubilee sounds like a bracelet I may want an extra one of.


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

blondie said:


> Is hardlex mineral? I thought it was proprietary SEIKO?


Good article here on Hardlex:









What Is Seiko Hardlex Crystal? How It Compares to Other Dial Materials


Curious about Seiko’s Hardlex crystal? Here's a full run-down on this proprietary material, and a comparison to other common dial protectors.




theslenderwrist.com


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

K42 said:


> Personally, I think the phrase ‘wears smaller/larger’ without any explanation is not a very good description. I think my SSK001 wears the same as an SKX007/009. It’s a 42mm wide case but the lug to lug (height) is relatively short, so it feels smaller. The bezel is also 41mm wide, so the watch looks smaller than its stated size.


When I say "wears smaller" I am referring to things like case shape, lug to lug dimensions, case height, etc... It's just sort of a catch all phrase, that I assume most watch collectors are familiar with. Likewise, judging this characteristic off of wrist shots is also difficult.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey guys, for those of you who wants to mod their inserts, there is almost a perfect option right now, which is the sapphire inserts. Their dimensions are slightly larger than inserts of other materials, and it's a 99.5% fit. Please check the pictures below. Sadly no 24hr sapphire inserts yet, only dives. Good sources are LCBI, Watch & Style, and LongIslandWatch.

This one is from Watch & Style pepsi skx sapphire insert. This is not installed, I just put the insert on top of the bezel, so there might seems to be a gap, but there really isn. Alignment is ok, not perfect.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

blondie said:


> When I say "wears smaller" I am referring to things like case shape, lug to lug dimensions, case height, etc... It's just sort of a catch all phrase, that I assume most watch collectors are familiar with. Likewise, judging this characteristic off of wrist shots is also difficult.


I see what you mean but all I’m saying is a catch all phrase is very vague. FYI, I’m not knocking you for asking the question. I’m actually knocking the potential upcoming responses because they won’t be helpful if they say “wears small.”

Generally around the forum we’ll see people say something like:
“it’s a cushion case so it wears small” or
“it’s a 42mm watch but it wears smaller” or
“it has a rotating bezel so it wears small”
Phrases like this don’t tell us why it wears small.

Now, if the responses had some detail, then we’d have a better understanding.
“It has a bezel that is smaller than the case” or
“It has a short lug span so it feels smaller” or
“It has a rotating bezel so the dial looks smaller”
This tells us how something _looks_ or _feels_.


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

K42 said:


> Phrases like this don’t tell us why it wears small......This tells us how something _looks_ or _feels_.


A big watch that appears to be smaller than it is on a particular wearer's wrist "wears smaller" and one that's tiny but seem to fill up the wrist of the wearer "wears bigger". It's all in the eye of the beholder and I think your wanting of more specificity why someone feels one way or the other is putting too much detail where none is needed.

Besides, what wears small or large on your wrist might be completely different on my wrist so all of these statements are meaningless to just about everyone. I think wanting more specific detail why someone says what they do might help you but I'm pretty sure, after years here with lots of wrist shots, we all pretty much know what these two blanket statements mean.

Your example of “It has a rotating bezel so the dial looks smaller” is, to me, completely meaningless as a rotating bezel has nothing to do with size or appearance of size. A bezel that does not rotate but is the same exact size and shape as one that does can't possibly relate to the size it appears on one's wrist. Perhaps a poorly thought out example maybe.

So I don't think additional excruciating details _why_ something looks a particular way to a particular user adds useful information to the comments they make regarding how they feel it looks.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

kevinkar said:


> *Besides, what wears small or large on your wrist might be completely different on my wrist so all of these statements are meaningless to just about everyone.* I think wanting more specific detail why someone says what they do might help you but I'm pretty sure, *after years here with lots of wrist shots, we all pretty much know what these two blanket statements mean.*


This is sort of my point, that the blanket statement “it wears small/large” is meaningless without context. Someone with an 8-inch wrist might find a 42mm watch small, someone with a 7-inch wrist might find it to be perfect, and someone with a 6-inch wrist might find it large.

Like the other person said, judging off wrist shots is difficult, because you don’t know the wrist size. Judging off what someone says is small or large is difficult without any point of reference. How something looks and how it feels can be 2 different things.

A few posts up someone said their 44mm watch wears large and their 38mm watch wears small. So a large wears large and a small wears small. At least he listed his wrist size. But without that context, how would the info be helpful?


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

K42 said:


> A few posts up someone said their 44mm watch wears large and their 38mm watch wears small. So a large wears large and a small wears small. At least he listed his wrist size. But without that context, how would the info be helpful?


It's not helpful at all which is why it's subjective and useless information even as presented by Youtubers like Teddy Bladasarre who use it as a descriptive all the time. It's a data point that has no meaning and thus really needs no explanation to make it any better. I guess we're both pointing at the same thing here just in different ways.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

K42 said:


> This is sort of my point, that the blanket statement “it wears small/large” is meaningless without context. Someone with an 8-inch wrist might find a 42mm watch small, someone with a 7-inch wrist might find it to be perfect, and someone with a 6-inch wrist might find it large.
> 
> Like the other person said, judging off wrist shots is difficult, because you don’t know the wrist size. Judging off what someone says is small or large is difficult without any point of reference. How something looks and how it feels can be 2 different things.
> 
> A few posts up someone said their 44mm watch wears large and their 38mm watch wears small. So a large wears large and a small wears small. At least he listed his wrist size. But without that context, how would the info be helpful?


I thought I was making a joke, a Sumo is a big watch, period. A Sarb is not. What determines it for most people is not just the size but the shape of their wrist, strap or bracelet, male or female trims, integrated, nato, calf skin, rubber, short lugs, cushion case, no lugs, hidden lugs, any more variables? How the watch "wears" is on an individual basis, all 6.5" wrists do not "wear" the same.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

VincentG said:


> I thought I was making a joke…


Yeah, I took it as that when I saw the smiley.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

blondie said:


> For those that already have one of these, do they wear true to size, larger, or smaller? I have the SLA019, spec'd at 44MM, and it wears nowhere near that. Feels and looks like a 40MM. The SKK 00x is 42.5MM, but from the photos I've seen, appears to wear larger. I am thinking of picking one up, but will wait till supply is a little better.


it wears "small" to me. in fact, it feels smaller than my 40mm rolex sub. it definitely does not wear like 42.5mm and before I looked it up, I thought it might be 38mm...LOL. for context, I have a 6.75" wrist.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> I have tried a CB. I hope you get on with it and find a good fit better than I ever did!


I have received my Crafter Blue rubber strap and I can report that the fit on my 6,7” wrist is … satisfactory. 
The look is nice, the craftsmanship for the price is good but the comfort is not the best. 
I can easily see how it will not fit everyone. 
The first 1/3 of the strap (case side) is a lot more rigid than anticipated and because of the fact that it is a fitted one the 2 parts of the strap are pointing in a somewhat very fixed direction. 
The space between the 2 parts of the strap is very narrow at the case back level and it is impossible to wear the strap loose because the strap will push the watch head away from your wrist. 
Luckily, there are a lot of holes very close to one another so it is possible to find a good setup in relation to the wrist size. 
Unfortunately that will put some pressure on the sides of your wrist and although I consider the pressure on my 6,7” wrist acceptable, I can’t see this strap working for everyone. 
I don’t have any experience with this type of rubber so maybe it will loosen up a bit with time, I’m not sure. 
My SKX007 on a Clock Work Republic rubber strap (with fitted metal end links) is a lot more comfortable… a lot !
But it is not the same look so one is not really a replacement for the other.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Mamaw said:


> I have received my Crafter Blue rubber strap and I can report that the fit on my 6,7” wrist is … satisfactory.
> The look is nice, the craftsmanship for the price is good but the comfort is not the best.
> I can easily see how it will not fit everyone.
> The first 1/3 of the strap (case side) is a lot more rigid than anticipated and because of the fact that it is a fitted one the 2 parts of the strap are pointing in a somewhat very fixed direction.
> ...


Thanks for this - good tip about Clockwork Republic. I tried the CB and had the same problems - it's obviously not for wrists like mine so off it came!


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

thesharkman said:


> Any of you actually use the GMT function? I took the watch on vacation in a different timezone and it was great. Turn the bezel and poof, you're on the local time.
> 
> <* shark >>><


All the time. And this is a rare 3-timezone watch, which is essential for me as well.


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

blondie said:


> For those that already have one of these, do they wear true to size, larger, or smaller? I have the SLA019, spec'd at 44MM, and it wears nowhere near that. Feels and looks like a 40MM. The SKK 00x is 42.5MM, but from the photos I've seen, appears to wear larger. I am thinking of picking one up, but will wait till supply is a little better.


I would say, slightly larger due to thickness. No big deal tho even for a smaller wrist.


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

I just received a SSK001 as a gift, unfortunately the gmt hand is not aligned, it is about 15 minutes off

The issue does not correct itself when setting the hours/minutes

other than that it is a nice watch


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

red416 said:


> I just received a SSK001 as a gift, unfortunately the gmt hand is not aligned, it is about 15 minutes off
> 
> The issue does not correct itself when setting the hours/minutes
> 
> other than that it is a nice watch


I love Seiko but I’m well aware of the various QC issues regardless of the price, so when I bought mine, I asked the store assistant to set the watch to 6h00 and the gmt hand to 9h00. 
It was really funny to see the change of expression on his face when he realized that the hands were not properly aligned. 
Luckily the store had another one with good alignment in stock.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

red416 said:


> I just received a SSK001 as a gift, unfortunately the gmt hand is not aligned, it is about 15 minutes off
> 
> The issue does not correct itself when setting the hours/minutes
> 
> other than that it is a nice watch


Wow, that's pretty far off. Curious to see a pic of it. Mine is maybe 1-5 minutes off. But I do notice that resetting the hands back and forth sort of fixes it. Seems like there's a tiny bit a play in the GMT hand.

Edit: mine is hit or miss on when it's noticeable.


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

K42 said:


> Wow, that's pretty far off. Curious to see a pic of it. Mine is maybe 1-5 minutes off. But I do notice that resetting the hands back and forth sort of fixes it. Seems like there's a tiny bit a play in the GMT hand.
> 
> Edit: mine is hit or miss on when it's noticeable.




I reached out to Seiko, hopefully they will take care of this


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Example on mine. 1st pic is GMT hand off by about 5 minutes. 2nd pic is hands aligned after setting back and forth.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

red416 said:


> I reached out to Seiko, hopefully they will take care of this
> 
> View attachment 16845390


😳 wow. Have you tried jumping the GMT forward?Or maybe resetting all the hands to high12/24?


----------



## Mr.Bond (Mar 3, 2008)

Bought the SSK005 this week from a dealer and I was surprised to not get the booklets in the box. I did receive the warranty card stamped. Is it true that the booklets don't come anymore?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Mr.Bond said:


> Bought the SSK005 this week from a dealer and I was surprised to not get the booklets in the box. I did receive the warranty card stamped. Is it true that the booklets don't come anymore?


Correct...they refer you to an online resource now instead.


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

K42 said:


> 😳 wow. Have you tried jumping the GMT forward?Or maybe resetting all the hands to high12/24?


Yes, it did not address the issue. Other than the misalignment issue I really like the watch. Hopefully Seiko makes it right.


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Found this at a local jeweler for a decent price and snatched it up! Finally I have a GMT in my collection. I am already using all three time zones, now I don’t have to count around.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Correct...they refer you to an online resource now instead.


I still have a printed manual (HK purchase):


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

EugV12 said:


> All the time. And this is a rare 3-timezone watch, which is essential for me as well.


Any GMT with a 24 hr bezel should allow you to track three time zones, no?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I still have a printed manual (HK purchase):
> 
> View attachment 16846711


Cool, send me copies, lol


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

blondie said:


> Any GMT with a 24 hr bezel should allow you to track three time zones, no?


MVMD, I see what you mean. The 24 hr chapter ring allows you to simultaneously track three time zones without rotating the bezel for the third.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

red416 said:


> I reached out to Seiko, hopefully they will take care of this
> 
> View attachment 16845390


No excuse for that.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Cool, send me copies, lol


It's on their web site, PM me I can email it to you too.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

blondie said:


> Any GMT with a 24 hr bezel should allow you to track three time zones, no?


Yes, see my post above at the bottom example.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Had a custom pepsi insert made for me for my ssk001, gonna look sick!


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi,

this is my SSK003.
I'm using an Uncle Seiko Curved Waffle Strap which was made for the SKX00x.
It works with the series SSK spring bars (22mm x 1,8mm x 0,8mm),
but with a little thicker spring bars (22mm x 2,0mm x 0,8mm) a get a much better fit.


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm using an Uncle Seiko Curved Waffle Strap.








Seiko 5 gmt (ssk)


Hi, this is my SSK003. I'm using an Uncle Seiko Curved Waffle Strap which was made for the SKX00x. It works with the series SSK spring bars (22mm x 1,8mm x 0,8mm), but with a little thicker spring bars (22mm x 2,0mm x 0,8mm) a get a much better fit.




www.watchuseek.com




In my experience, these are much more comfortable than the "CB".





Mamaw said:


> I have received my Crafter Blue rubber strap and I can report that the fit on my 6,7” wrist is … satisfactory.
> The look is nice, the craftsmanship for the price is good but the comfort is not the best.
> I can easily see how it will not fit everyone.
> The first 1/3 of the strap (case side) is a lot more rigid than anticipated and because of the fact that it is a fitted one the 2 parts of the strap are pointing in a somewhat very fixed direction.
> ...


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

shane.shepherd said:


> Had a custom pepsi insert made for me for my ssk001, gonna look sick!
> 
> View attachment 16850462
> View attachment 16850463


Is it the camera, or do the indices on the right side of the dial look Seiko green, but the indices on the left side of the dial look almost Rolex Blue?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I finally had an SSK in my hand today, and an SPB313, both on my list, the SSK was not a 003 and I have no intensions of paying msrp, I am going to be patient this time  Gorgeous watch, super bracelet I am convinced. The SPB313 felt a bit too small for me.


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

Which of these Uncle Seiko Straps is the better one for these watches?
Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

blondie said:


> Is it the camera, or do the indices on the right side of the dial look Seiko green, but the indices on the left side of the dial look almost Rolex Blue?


Depends on how the light hits it, direct sunlight makes it cream, indirect angles it's slightly green


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Anyone know if SRPD casebacks fit the SSK? I have a slim one I'd love to use on my SSK001.


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

sriracha said:


> Anyone know if SRPD casebacks fit the SSK? I have a slim one I'd love to use on my SSK001.


Hi,
have a look here:








SSK GMT Modding - SSK001 SSK003 SSK005 Mods - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Modding


The main question we've been getting: can I mod the new Seiko 5 Sports Style SSK GMT Series?




usa.crystaltimes.net












Everything You Need to Know About the Seiko GMT NH34 Movement


Seiko Modders are all asking right now: can you mod the newly released Seiko 5 Sports SSK GMT watches? These entry level GMT models are not even out a month and they’re already making waves in the watch world. And when they released the NH34 movement a few days later, they sent the minds of...




www.namokimods.com





There is also a YT video from "lume shot".


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I did. They’re vague in their info. So I’m looking for real world info.

UPDATE: I tried it myself. It does not fit.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

I really like the new GMT’s, but the hype I see around this new revolutionary GMT movement/function in the affordable space feels a bit unjustified since the little brother of Seiko, Orient, has done this for the last 20 years at least, and using the same technology from what I see (Spencer Klein took the new Seiko movement apart).

I say this because many reviewers and forum people have said this is revolutionary, this is the first time GMT came affordable from a established brand and not Chinese Ali Express stuff and no quartz. Not really true.

I love Seiko to death, but also think Orient (and Orient Star) might be the most underrated brand outhere. I’m looking at those Orient Star Diver’s 200 and used they barely sell for $200. That’s crazy for a true diver with such level of finishing and quality. Same for the Orient Star Standard, the SARB033 is not even close to these Orient Stars, yet it is much more desirable and expensive.

Just goes to show that what matters most is brand name first (and status), design second, and then the rest.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Has anyone tried any of the aftermarket SKX slim casebacks on these or know if they're compatible?


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

The blue half of this bezel insert is so versatile, I really like it.
And these pictures cannot illustrate the reality.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

d3xmeister said:


> I really like the new GMT’s, but the hype I see around this new revolutionary GMT movement/function in the affordable space feels a bit unjustified since the little brother of Seiko, Orient, has done this for the last 20 years at least, and using the same technology from what I see (Spencer Klein took the new Seiko movement apart).
> 
> I say this because many reviewers and forum people have said this is revolutionary, this is the first time GMT came affordable from a established brand and not Chinese Ali Express stuff and no quartz. Not really true.
> 
> ...


I want to like Orient's stuff, mainly due to the price point. But I hate their newer logo. I've seen an older version that I actually like, but the current one ruins the appearance of dials for me. So, I had to go with the Seiko.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

new insert came


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Brackish said:


> I want to like Orient's stuff, mainly due to the price point. But I hate their newer logo. I've seen an older version that I actually like, but the current one ruins the appearance of dials for me. So, I had to go with the Seiko.


Orient Star have a different logo. I think the aversity against standard Orient logo is a US thing mostly, for some reasone that I don’t know. I actually think that is one of the best logo’s in the business (and meaningful) I’m in Eastern Europe and on local forums and community I never heard one single person not liking that logo, but I do hear it a lot on watchuseek and a few youtube channels which are mostly US based. So I’m guessing is not really a preference or design issue, but an association with something negative (or cheap, or ugly, etc) in a culture.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

shane.shepherd said:


> new insert came
> 
> View attachment 16866900


Looks great!

Where did you source the Pepsi insert?
dP


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

d3xmeister said:


> Orient Star have a different logo. I think the aversity against standard Orient logo is a US thing mostly, for some reasone that I don’t know. I actually think that is one of the best logo’s in the business (and meaningful) I’m in Eastern Europe and on local forums and community I never heard one single person not liking that logo, but I do hear it a lot on watchuseek and a few youtube channels which are mostly US based. So I’m guessing is not really a preference or design issue, but an association with something negative (or cheap, or ugly, etc) in a culture.


It's not a cultural thing, at least not for me. I've seen older dive watches from them that simply had the name. Those look great, but I can't get my hands on one. 

I'm actually not a giant fan of any brand that has a "logo". I tend to gravitate towards older Seikos and Citizens because they just say Seiko or Citizen. Not a fan of the newer Seikos due to the Prospex logo. I'm annoyed by the 5 logo on the new GMT I just bought, but I try to look past it. I don't like the Rolex crown, Omega greek letter, etc. Just a personal preference thing.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

shane.shepherd said:


> new insert came
> 
> View attachment 16866900


That looks good!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Dan Pierce said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Where did you source the Pepsi insert?
> dP


^^ thanks!

@odokadolo_industries on IG

can customize it anyway you want, plexi material


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

sticky said:


> Shame that you feel so strongly about the screwdown crown as it’s a lovely watch.


Agreed, its a looker. I know James Stacey has been singing praises since it came out.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

d3xmeister said:


> I really like the new GMT’s, but the hype I see around this new revolutionary GMT movement/function in the affordable space feels a bit unjustified since the little brother of Seiko, Orient, has done this for the last 20 years at least, and using the same technology from what I see (Spencer Klein took the new Seiko movement apart).
> 
> I say this because many reviewers and forum people have said this is revolutionary, this is the first time GMT came affordable from a established brand and not Chinese Ali Express stuff and no quartz. Not really true.
> 
> ...


I own a Mako, a Ray, and two Kamasus, so definitely no Orient bias from me. Is Orient still making any of these GMT models? I honestly can't find them anywhere new. If this is the case it could be a strong reason why people are gravitating towards these Seiko GMT models instead.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I own a Mako, a Ray, and two Kamasus, so definitely no Orient bias from me. Is Orient still making any of these GMT models? I honestly can't find them anywhere new. If this is the case it could be a strong reason why people are gravitating towards these Seiko GMT models instead.


You know I never thought these might not be available in all markets ? They are available in Easter European stores. I know Longislandwatch had some of these a while ago in stock though I did not checked lately.


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

shane.shepherd said:


> new insert came


Since everyone's opinion matters, I'm going to dissent and say I don't like it. I DO like the Pepsi color combination but I do not like those numbers compared to the OEM version. They are fuzzy, blurry, not sharp at all. The OEM one is much more well defined. But that's me. I would not be happy with it. Again, that's just me. Not disparaging your choice/opinion. Just saying it's not for me.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

kevinkar said:


> Since everyone's opinion matters, I'm going to dissent and say I don't like it. I DO like the Pepsi color combination but I do not like those numbers compared to the OEM version. They are fuzzy, blurry, not sharp at all. The OEM one is much more well defined. But that's me. I would not be happy with it. Again, that's just me. Not disparaging your choice/opinion. Just saying it's not for me.


not noticeable at all from eye distance, but of course we all wish for a crystal clear sapphire insert with perfect pepsi colors


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

world time insert and strapcode oyster. SBSC001 (SSK001)


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Back on for the weekend.


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not mine but incredible video for us nerds!


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yay it’s here. Does anyone know if my strap code oyster for my 009 will fit it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

kevinkar said:


> Since everyone's opinion matters, I'm going to dissent and say I don't like it. I DO like the Pepsi color combination but I do not like those numbers compared to the OEM version. They are fuzzy, blurry, not sharp at all. The OEM one is much more well defined. But that's me. I would not be happy with it. Again, that's just me. Not disparaging your choice/opinion. Just saying it's not for me.


The numbers are supposed to be like that akin to the Rolex 6542 (Rolex's first GMT) bezel which was constructed out of bakelite I believe. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

thesharkman said:


> The numbers are supposed to be like that akin to the Rolex 6542 (Rolex's first GMT) bezel which was constructed out of bakelite I believe.
> 
> <* shark >>><


But I don't wanna Rolex!


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just received my watch back from NEWW. Highly recommend Duarte. Communication was smooth and the process was straight forward. Just replaced the hardlex with a CT sapphire crystal. Didn’t care for the cyclops and there is something about the blue AR that draws the eye. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Another in the evening sunlight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stefan.ivetic7 (4 mo ago)

Hey guys I got one a month ago, I really like the watch but I bumped in to the traffic light stand and scratch the crystal and broke the glass on bezel a bit. So i think about changing it with sapphire crystal and any thoughts about bezel replacement.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

d3xmeister said:


> Orient Star have a different logo. I think the aversity against standard Orient logo is a US thing mostly, for some reasone that I don’t know. I actually think that is one of the best logo’s in the business (and meaningful) I’m in Eastern Europe and on local forums and community I never heard one single person not liking that logo, but I do hear it a lot on watchuseek and a few youtube channels which are mostly US based. So I’m guessing is not really a preference or design issue, but an association with something negative (or cheap, or ugly, etc) in a culture.


Also I'd say it's cutural. Some people have whined about it on the UK Timezone being "racist" (the word "orient" having been deemed inappropriate by our thought controllers and language overlords!), but I think they've just picked up that opinion from watchUSseek.

Perhaps I've missed a thread here or there but I've read virtually no complaints about it on French or German forums.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Choil (May 7, 2018)

Anyone know of 24 hour aluminium inserts that will fit this properly? I see the aftermarket skx ones will work but are slightly small in the outer diameter.


----------



## MikeBanzai (10 mo ago)

Have you seen the Islander “Republic”? It’s a bit more expensive, but is really everything you would want to fix about the Seiko 5 GMT.


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Worn this over a month now and it has gained a little over a minute. So about +2 a day which is great for me!! I am not a ocd about the watch being +0 and I don’t care anymore about the precision of the watch unless it is wildly gaining or losing time, but this is just something I noticed and am quite impressed given it’s price!


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

MikeBanzai said:


> Have you seen the Islander “Republic”? It’s a bit more expensive, but is really everything you would want to fix about the Seiko 5 GMT.


I don't really know what to think about it. They are good looking and the specs are insane for the price. But there is something very generic about some parts of the watch, like the bracelet, clasp, hands, case.

If the bracelet had female endlinks, without the polished part, it would definitely be on my list tho.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I was at Macys yesterday and spotted these on sale for $356, if anyone is interested. 😊


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I was at Macys yesterday and spotted these on sale for $356, if anyone is interested. 😊


Available online too. Black bezel (001) is sold out but the other two models are still in stock.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

outsidesmoke07 said:


> Available online too. Black bezel (001) is sold out but the other two models are still in stock.


The black one was the only one they had left at the store I went into! I fought hard to resist it... such a great looking watch. 😃


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

Ah, what a shame! I prefer the black, but currently showing out of stock within 100 miles of me. Guess I'll wait until their next sale.


----------



## brysonandwatches (Apr 20, 2020)

Any idea how to tighten or stiffen up the bezel? Compared mine to my buddy’s piece, mine is looser.


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi,

yesterday I couldn't resist and change the crown.

Sorry, I did not take pictures of every step.
And I also don't show the Loctite to secure the new crown to the shortened stem as well as the silicone greases for the gaskets.

Best regards, Uwe


















































































"before" and "afterwards" on the time grapher:


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

Got mine back today. Took about 3 weeks to repair the frozen bezel under warranty, shipped at my expense  

Hopefully it lasts more than 12 days this time!

PXL_20221001_195043771 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

Boscov's, which is apparently a PA department store chain, is offering the black version for $356.
Mens Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Movement Bracelet Watch - SSK001 - Boscov's


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

outsidesmoke07 said:


> Boscov's, which is apparently a PA department store chain, is offering the black version for $356.
> Mens Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Movement Bracelet Watch - SSK001 - Boscov's


It comes to $302.81 with the 15% off coupon VIPSHOPPER. Cheapest I’ve seen one for so far! 😃


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Still my favourite grab and go.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Any owners here with a leather strap on it? I am looking to get one for my SSK001 and not sure how it would look.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

SkxRobbie said:


> I will go one further. I dont need 'true' or 'office'. Im happy with a slaved hand that goes around the dail once per day. If I need to track another time zone I can move the bezel. If I dont then the hand tells me the local 24 hour time.


I've traveled extensively for work. Believe me, you want the main hour on the local time, not the bezel. I almost missed a plane once, as my brain 'forgot' I was using the bezel to track the visiting location's time 😱


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

Gray_Panther said:


> Any owners here with a leather strap on it? I am looking to get one for my SSK001 and not sure how it would look.


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks great! Thanks guys!
Should make for a nice little christmas gift!


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I got on the Boscov’s train and have been pleasantly surprised at my luck: less than one sec fast per day. My most accurate Seiko so far.

I do find that my bezel moves around more than I would like. It will sometimes rotate by an hour or so under normal wear. Can’t win them all…


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Has anyone modded the cyclops out of it? Curious if this looks nice without it…


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Tallest said:


> Has anyone modded the cyclops out of it? Curious if this looks nice without it…


Yep. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Here’s what I want the mod part companies to make for this: chapter rings and bezel inserts that count up to 12 twice in light and dark, instead of up to 24. When I wear a GMT I’m always converting to the 12-hour time in my head anyway.


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

PennyTheDog said:


> Here’s what I want the mod part companies to make for this: chapter rings and bezel inserts that count up to 12 twice in light and dark, instead of up to 24. When I wear a GMT I’m always converting to the 12-hour time in my head anyway.


Then you can start to ponder whether or not the number at the top of the dial should be 24 or 12...


----------



## Citrus Baba (10 mo ago)

mconlonx said:


> Then you can start to ponder whether or not the number at the top of the dial should be 24 or 12...


or zero !?


----------



## timeisofthessence (Oct 23, 2009)

on black stingray strap


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## timeisofthessence (Oct 23, 2009)

brown Buffalo leather


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Just bought at my AD the future classic 003. Love the bracelet with SEL, and how nice it looks.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Anyone notice direct fit bezel inserts for these yet?

A timing insert would make this my ideal GMT/diver piece!


----------



## NickTheGreat (Feb 24, 2017)

Now a member of the club. I took my wife to our local shop to repair a watch of hers. Owner showed us this one, and my wife convinced me that this should be her Christmas present to me. 

I'm a big fan of Seiko but never had one until now. Worn it almost every day since Christmas!


----------



## Citrus Baba (10 mo ago)

wear it in good health! The orange one is my favourite of the bunch


----------



## VipinLJ (8 mo ago)

This was on New Year's Eve. I know I'm a couple of days too late but I hope everyone has a firecrackin' 2023!


----------



## mario64 (4 d ago)

Hi all. 9 days ago I purchased from my local Seiko dealer the SSK005. Time was set accurately upon purchase and I’ve worn it 10-12 hours per day since then. Problem is it is now running nearly 3 minutes fast. Clearly that isn’t correct. The dealer doesn’t seem willing to do much other than a 4-6 week warranty repair (on a brand new watch). They don’t have another one to exchange. Could this just be a magnetization issue? If so, can I fix this myself? Thank you.


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

I picked up an 003 on the 28th, as a late Christmas gift to myself.

I’m surprised how much I’ve been enjoying it and have been dailying it for nearly 2 weeks, with apologies to my BB58.

I definitely lucked out in the timekeeping department. Mine loses -3 to -4 spd on the wrist, but gains it back dial up over night. After 12 days, it’s only 1 second off atomic time.


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

mario64 said:


> Hi all. 9 days ago I purchased from my local Seiko dealer the SSK005. Time was set accurately upon purchase and I’ve worn it 10-12 hours per day since then. Problem is it is now running nearly 3 minutes fast. Clearly that isn’t correct. The dealer doesn’t seem willing to do much other than a 4-6 week warranty repair (on a brand new watch). They don’t have another one to exchange. Could this just be a magnetization issue? If so, can I fix this myself? Thank you.


Magnetization is the most likely culprit. If so, thankfully it’s an easy fix.

Most watchmakers will demagnetize your watch for a small fee, or you can buy your own degausser and do it yourself at home.

If you have a compass handy, you can test for
magnetization by placing it near the watch and observing the needle.


----------



## mario64 (4 d ago)

Slowbro said:


> Magnetization is the most likely culprit. If so, thankfully it’s an easy fix.
> 
> Most watchmakers will demagnetize your watch for a small fee, or you can buy your own degausser and do it yourself at home.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Today the dealer responded after speaking with the Seiko rep. He asked if I’ve been near any electronics. I work in computers and so have my palm resting on a laptop nearly all day. Additionally I use an iPhone 12 which has MagSafe. He basically said that’s the problem and an automatic watch isn’t an option for me. I’m going back down there to hopefully get a refund. Such a shame. I loved the watch 😞


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

I’ve owned a computer networking business for over 25 years. I wear an automatic Seiko. I have had to degauss it a few times over the years but mine keeps great time overall. I bought a $16 degausser off Amazon but use it mostly for quartz watches (Customers know I like watches). I’m having a hard time believing said rep. ? You’re probably not working at CERN? Good luck. Tony


----------

